# Hi 2 everyone going 2 sheffield! part 12



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home ladies, good luck 

  

pam xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello babies!

think ive just about sobered up . apologies now for any uncharacteristic lairy behaviour..im blaming the wine..country of origin sarf afrika!

just wanted to let you all know that i attempted to upload the piccys onto the ff gallery site , but no joy , so hopefully they will have found there way to your personal email address's.

thanks to all of you for a fab afternoon.it was a pleasure to meet you all.

pasha..havnt quite forgiven you tho for thinkin rach was me.  and the  picture of you inhaling your orange juice will live with me forever! 

debs..my funny..but definatley not fat chum..glad you got home safe..was it you who knocked the bucket over? 

piper..pregnancy suits you..your blooming! 

puss...great to finally meet you and your boots...disapointed that we didnt get treated to the phil oakey look a like foto tho. hope that your salmon testicle didnt riff on you all day! 

gilly goolden...sorry rach...you should drink that amount of wine more often.. the bucket on the way home suited you!   

well gals..heres to the next time

and if any of you pc boffs (puss this means you) can get the fotos onto the site..do it!

ttfn
clure x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls glad u had good time at the ha ha bar. i have 2 4cell 2 7cell and 1 8cell so there putting the best back there wont be any for freezing just 1 but it wont be worth it so see u all soon love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Caza,
Lots and lots of luck for ET    
Those embies sound fab... sending you lots of babydust
love Piper xx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone.......             

I'm still laughing now....... It was fantastic to meet you all...... you're all great and can't wait to do it again    Really really enjoyed it.

Deb Bee......how's your backside?      Hope you've recovered..... but it was particularly funny    ..... and Clure...... what kind of a 'chum' are you.......running off into the corner wetting yourself laughing     Any more news about the moggy Deb Bee?

Clure...... making me snort orange..... how could you...... and a laydee in my condition          Still laughing now     Cheers for sending piccies  

Puss/ Rach..... think you both did incredibly well to stay on your feet .... I'm impressed..... sorry if I sprayed orange  over any of  you..... HOW RUDE !!!!  Rach and Piper... thanks for reassurance..... you've made me feel less anxious.... thankyou    

Caza.... excellent embies    Which one's have they put back in?  Take it easy.... put your feet up  
Hope you're all well..... I'm fine.... chilling out today after manic day in Meadow hell    That place really tests my patience    Still haven't managed to get everything...... why are some people just so bloody difficult to buy for?

Mel ..... how you doing sweetie?   Hope you're alright  

Cheers everyone for excellent day on Saturday.....
Speak soon

Lots of love Pasha xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Hope everyone is ok.... 

Well what can I say had a fab time on Saturday and I like the lubbly Clur apologise if i was lairy clur obviously rubbed off on me.. ...only jokin mate your a star...  


Pasha -My Backside well....On sunday morn my dh said what have you done to your bum...when i looked in the mirror i have a very large bruise and the imprint of the bucket rim on my posteriour...   have been having difficult sitting down....Was a pleasure meeting you... ..glad your having a chilling out day get your feet up...by the way Millicent Fantylicious has returned.... 

Rach - were you ill in the car... did you and murray go archerying on sunday...thanks for walking back to the station.. ...thought the meal was lovely...

Piper - Thanks for letting me rub your beautiful baby tummy hope it rubs off... ..bet it was interesting watching the Alcoholics.... ...agree with clur your definately glowing....

Puss - salmon testicle what a laugh....  ..hope you managed to keep it down... .. next time please bring the phil oakley photo...

Clur - What can I say... ...thanks pasha,,, for reminding me how she ran into the corner wetting herself thats mates for you....whose idea was it to put the flippin bucket on the floor... ..did you have a bad head hun i did... ..thanks for the photos you should definately keep the tattoo very classy.... 

Caza  - Those embies sound fab will be thinking of you tomorrow for your ET hun...let us know how you get on...

Hi  Mel, Becca hope you 2 are ok...

Well once again laydees thanks for a wonderful day on saturday will do it again in Feb and maybe get all of us together....

deb bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Just typed this once and lost it all  

Thanks for Saturday girls, I had a fab time meeting you!  Roll on February!

Was a bit mortified to hear we'd been so rowdy   but hey-ho, we'll just have to go in disguise next time around...  

Clur - nice tattoo... but why didn't you go with plan A so you could have it sexily peeking over the top of your tank top?        Piccies are excellent - I did larf..  I asked DH about getting them on here and he talked technical for a while and lost me.  I'll have another try at understanding tonight.

Rach - You didn't really need a bucket did you?  They really should understand we were only drinking that wine cos it's a well known fact that the Sarf African stuff goes off very quickly once opened.. it would have been rude not too  

Piper - I hope we didn't embarrass you completely - promise to be good next time!  It was lovely to see you again.  I hope John didn't worry too much when you were later than expected - maybe he thought we'd kidnapped you or something.    That big multi estate agent website I mentioned is vebra.com by the way - happy hunting!

Pasha - it was a very ladylike snort,  honest    You're very brave doing Meadowhell  - at this time of year  I get murderous within a very short space of time in there    

Deb Bee -  I know you only threw yourself to the floor to save Pasha & Clur and it was a very unstable bucket of water...    A black and blue bucket rim bruise - well,  not many people manage that - you should be very proud of it.  And good news on Millicent Fantylicious - still makes me laugh when I hear that name..

Becca & Mel - how are you two - you missed a great day on Sat but maybe we'll see you next time at the end of Feb - we'll be the one's in false moustaches!  

Well - I woke up yesterday with a lovely rash of spots all over my torso   Toddled off to the docs to check it's nothing nasty or infectious this morning as I'd been with two very lovely,  very pregnant ladies the day before..  He had a butchers and pronounced it to be some non infectious general lurg they can't treat, don't know why it starts,  goes away of it's own accord but will be around for about 4 weeks - delightful!  

DH is already calling me spotty herbert...     He may not survive 4 weeks.....

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, sorry I've not been keeping up but I'm glad you had a groovy time at your meet  

I'm starting AC tomorrow to increase our chances.  Still feeling a bit sore, but loads better as I have nt got those horrible endo pains   

May be one day I'll meet you all if you have another do  

Kaza, those embryos sound just the job     Lets see some more  s.

Went on my works Xmas do on Friday.  Took it easy and did nt fall over drunk (this year).  Did too much dancing and some bloke picked me up which hurt my tum   but he was nt to know  .  Oh well.

Love to you all.

Becca
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls have 2 8 cell on board after EC i was sick and i have felt sick since so they got Dr Lowe to have a look at me and he just thinks i am extra sensitive to the hcg injection i feel relay crap any way i will keep my fingers crossed and i test on the 21 pasha snorting orange   a bet u all had a good time speak soon love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Caza - sorry to hear you've been feeling rotten since the last injection, have a little hug from me - 
Getting two eight cell embies on board is fantastic - take it easy now and I hope you feel much better soon.

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning.....

Just wanted to check up... were we really rowdy on saturday Puss... ... to much wine me thinks... must have been Pasha and Piper who were the rowdy ones.....  ...

Anyhows Caza sorry youve been feeling rough and hope your feeling better today will be thinking of you what time is your ET please let us know how you are and if your feeling any better hun... 

Becca - Glad your feeling better and enjoyed your works do...was the bloke who picked you up very sexy...... 

will catch up later

love

deb bee x x 


.


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

HELLO LAYDEES.........ARE YOU THERE.....................

Wherea are you all....are you busy on the Christmas Prezzies Shop?...where ever you are hope you are all ok....

Caza - How are you feeling,,, have you been feeling any better,,, are you still on Sofa Duty....  let us know how you are.....

Well will look in later to see if anyones around,, prehaps Santas had it away with you all and your all dressed as Elves in his Workshop...      

Have a good day everyone.....

deb bee x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls feel much better today going mad already  iam i arnt i going to work today did not go yesterday as i felt rough so see u all soon o how long does it take for the egg to implant love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Not been taken away by santa just having a hard time getting on tinternet as my broadband still not put on!!! So sorry if i'm quiet!
Yes you were very noisy on Saturday and i'm sure some of the topics of conversation were not usual lunchtime topics, but they kept me amused! Mind you am still in shock that noone complained!
Caza, hope you're resting up and letting those embies implant, I believe they tend to do their stuff in the first 5 days - so good luck!
Very exciting news ladies...after having sh** day on Sunday which amongst other things involved falling downstairs and tackling a thief at work!! On Monday morning i managed to find the twins heartbeats on my doppler!! So am so very happy and excited and have to keep checking it now! Dh home fleetingly tonight and can't wait to hear in real life instead of over phone!
Happy shopping to the rest of you, Rach how was sunday? and how were the socks?
lots of love
Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi girls

that bloody Santa is a hard taskmaster he's had me at it all night!!!!!! (making presents that is!) said i could have the morning off to have a chat with you lot! but made me keep the pixie outfit on so looking pretty silly!

caza - Grata news about the embies keep resting up! when do you test?

Piper - will you just take it steady girl you not safe to let loose! and no more tackling thieves let them nick whatever they want! the socks were fantastic Andie was very jealous, you missed a lovely day! Give John  a big kiss form me when you see him tonight, been very worried about him being so near the fire at the oil depot! Nearly texted him the other day then decided that he probably thinks I'm barmy enough!!!!!!

Clure - had a very interesting chat with one of your MVA instructors! apparently you don't get many incidents down there that need critical incident level skill!!!!! I nearly F**king wet myself trying not to laugh!

Juliet - Not sure when your back or even where you are hope your having a good time honey!

pasha - not long now till the scan hope your taking it easy!

Dee bee - great news about Millicent Fauntilicios get a picture posted so we can see if she's as posh as she sounds!

Puss - didn't quite need the bucket on the way home!!!! although Murray needed counselling after Clure whipped the door open  and planted a big smacker on him! did however need the bucket whilst watching 
X factor although didn't actually use it! haven't been that drunk in a long time bit of a lightweight nowadays!

Becca - hope your feeling much better honey and the Acu helps you do the trick naturally! we'll have to keep track of each other as we'll be giving it a go as well!

Nothing much to report form me girls! got a very sexy new phone last night! and thats about all!


can't wait for the return match shalll we say the 25th february and then we'll not make other plans!

love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach, thats why i fell down the stairs. John woke me up ringing to say he'd been woken by an explosion and that hotel had evacuated as fire alarms going off etc. Didn't know anything else apart from the sky was red! So I was on the phone to him coming downstairs to see if i could find out what was going on off telly! Had to be brave when i fell as John on other end of phone panicking!! He's fine though and thats the main thing! Thanks for thinking of him!
Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin All

Not long now till the man in the red suit appears... ...hope everyone is getting there chrissie pressies sorted....and then, theres the wrapping I hate that job mine always looks like I've wrapped them blind fold... ...

Caza - Make sure your taking it easy, glad to here your feeling slightly better hun.. 

Piper - Gosh didn't realise we were that noisy... ...Glad your hubby is ok no wonder you fell down the stairs....are you sure your alright....and then to tackle a thief as Rach said let them have what they want...Fantastic news about the doppler did Dh get to listen in real life.... 

Rach - Know how you felt on saturday I had to go to bed.... ...Anyhows I thought everyone had a bucket when watching the X factor... ...25th Feb sounds good to me...

Pasha - How are you..whens your scan. are you enjoying your time off work,  have   you managed to do all your shopping...

Becca - Hows it going with the Accupuncture are you still sore.....

Puss - What you up to mate...been on any works Do's.....are you all ready for xmas its a manic time of the year....have you brought your Dh something very nice.... 

Clur - Where are you mate,what you up to....no good I'll bet... ...are you on nites this week.....

Hi to everyone else hope you all have a fab day.......

see you later

deb bee x x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello lovelies...its the clure. 

that fat git in red ..im sooooooo sick of him. he s not had me makin presents no.. i get to clean out the reindeer pen and polish rudolphs big shiny red one........NOSE dirty girls. anyway in between shovelling reindeer waste ive time for a quickie.

juliet...welcome home..welcome ...sorry dont know anymore words to that song! 
hope youve had a splendiferous time, wont say where you been and steal your thunder. been strange without you...well stranger!. glad your home safe and sound. these lot got me very drunk .....bullies the lot of em! 

rach....if you want to pretend you werent chuckin up all the way home thats fine by me..i"ll stick to that story hun!...as for not needing critical incident training thats cos which ever dumb/lazy mare you were speaking to probably doesnt ever do patient contact..hides in the office and leaves it to the minnions to sort.
my g grade told me you were sortin the training...i said "yeah rach has been dying to jump on my bones for months"...her face was...interesting! 

piper...top result on the old doppler thingy. is a daily listen to bubble and squeek a ritual thing now?....why are you chasin thieves fool??...and wot kinda crook robs from aldi...(no offence.) tell em theres far superior swag to be had at sainsbury and you can actually tell wot your robbin 

actualy piper i think your  exaggeratin about how lairy we were on saturday!
after all we are all laydees 

pasha... im calling on you as a independant witness...were we as bad as pipers makin out?.....how are you mi duck. chillin i hope after meadow hell....oh im still chucklin when i think of your orange water feature...hey those that you shared it with should be thankful it wasnt your usual tipple of guiness.  and i needed that wall/corner to hold me up..i wasnt hiding..... 

deb bee...mate..i dont actuall remember seein you fall i dont think...how did that happen..i remember seein the bucket all over the floor and water everywhere....ho hooo  wot a hoot. i do recall you sniffin the waiters pvc pinny and gettin very excited. funny how after that he never returned...hhmmm wonder why? oh and glad millicent fantilicious turned up and you didnt have to call in ALF. (animal liberation front).

puss...or can i call you spotty muldoon?...do you have a spotty botty?...is the lurg any better?...wot a nice look for xmas..very festive 
actually hope your ok mi duck.im reckonin the cause cud be salmon b*LL*xs...cos you never had it before!...i hear the celebs from "get me out of here "had the same fate after eatin that bush tucker food too!

mel/wincy...glad u.b was fab and amsterdam too...where you been chuck. im at a loss of wot to wear without my daily weather report!
"my  my mels our weather girl and has she got news for you..you better listen..get ready for those lonely nites and keep those unpromised at home alright....its raining men halilooya its rainin men amen..."...sorry just lost myself for a moment there 

becca.. hope you recovered from the works do , and that chaps tarzan impression..slingin you over his shoulder...god hope you had good underwear on!
keep up with the ac...and happy bms! 

caza... hang on in there..the embies sound fab..and theres a roll of twins happening on here ..so good luck for the 21st..only another 6 days!

dont think ive missed anyone ,but hellooo if i have.

ttfn .
love clure xx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Deb Bee, that bloke was one of those 'quiet young men' you see at work that just comes out of himself at Xmas.  I bet he's got a hernia after picking me up    The AC was fine.  The practitioner did nt say much but I'm going to stick with it.  Hope you get your shopping finished soon, it's a nightmare isnt it!!!!

Hello to all you other 'ladies', mmmmm, or should I say lass's  

I'm still covered in snot.  Every time I cough or sneeze it hurts my tum    I'm sooo glad I did nt get this cold before the op   as it would have been cancelled.

What are you all doing over Xmas then girlies ?

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls just wanted to check in to say hello to you all...caza fab that you got two on board and eight cell how fantastic..hope you taking it easy...
hey to the mad crazy girls ...it looks and sounds like you had a faberooney time meeting up...oh i like to watch drunk people gutted i never got to play.......i got faces for names though now...you all looked so glam......i knew debs and our clure were gonna be little devils....i bet they like two peas in a pod mad and funny...adn niether of them fat like they both  go on about about...so get eating the roses and ferro roche girls....and of course the two blondies puss and pasha....hey rach like the new haircut ...oyou look smashing.....

well been to rome....lots nice food and of course nice looking views...even the priests good looking....i have been many times before..i used to go there everyweek on short haul ...but i thought mark would like it plus the flight were very quiet and quick....anyway didnt want to go two far incase oscar wasnt very well..as it happends he running round like a mad dog barking and causing havoc....not stopped since i got back...painting yesterday and running around t oday ...but then got stopped in my tracks was just indulging in a onken chocolate mouse when it was off...of it was like that women from little britain..throwing up.........well im looking very pregnant even noticed the orville waddle coming along...caught myself waddling yesterday...whats that all about....
anyway my lovelys glad you all doing ok...

hi pasha how are you doing hun....bet you dying for tuesday....hope you feeling ok...and piper how you feeling....see you thought i was the chatty one and really it is clure and rach and they were just hiding behind my chitty chat....

hi to mel glad you had nice time in amsterdam..
hi bec...oooh lots of snot girl..take care of yourself...i keep sneezing too.but then its like freddo comes up and kicks me in my titties cos baby far up now.......

anyway thats me over and out for now.....
going to go and try and burn some food or burn the house down seem to be nearly doing both lately....anyway computer says no...so gotta go
love baileypippin  xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there laydees

Sorry for being so quiet I've just been really busy this week.  

I've got hoardes of family descending on us for tea on Sunday and I've got bog all done this week towards sorting it out.  Xmas tree is just about up,  rest of decs strewn all around the lounge waiting for the xmas decoration fairy to come and sort it out. DH went on a holly raid yesterday in the park so my kitchen's now full of the stuff waiting to be sorted out and stuck up wherever holly can be stuck.  DH is on his Xmas do and will ring me in a drunken stupour later (I'd never do a thing like that  ) needing to be picked up so he can snore on the sofa for the evening, work's going banana's (definately TFI Friday today!!),  my bloomin rash is coming out more,  I've got loads more xmas presents to find, piles of them to wrap (cos the wrapping fairy's obviously in the same pub as the dec's fairy!) and I just want a drink....

Bah humbug  

Phew feel a bit better now..  

Will catch up properly later

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Dear Santa,
I know you need lots of help at the mo, but can't you spare even one of my buddies to come on here and post !!!! Really can't believe that Sheffield girls were half way down the 2nd page!! 
Juliet, glad you had a great holiday, not long for you to go now and the waddle sounds most attractive!
Caza, how are you doing? Any signs and symptoms yet? Good luck for the test on wednesday!! 
Pasha, Good luck for scan tomorrow, bet you can't wait to see the little bean! Then its the scary bit when they discharge you!! 
Puss, hope your Sunday tea went well, sounds like you'd have been rushed off your feet! Hope dh gets you something nice as a reward!
Becca, hope you've got rid of that nasty cold, how are you recovering? Are you more mobile now!!
Clure, Rach, DebBee hope you're all now fully recovered and trying to behave yourselves!! Hope santa's got you working hard!
Mel, have you got lost in Amsterdam? Can't believe we've had no weather reports for weeks!!
Anyway, think i've done my bit now!! Tummy's still growing and heartbeats on the doppler are a daily event (very reassuring i must say). Fingers crossed i'll be 12 weeks on friday and hopefully will feel more confident!
Hope Santa gives at least one of you time off to reply! don't work too hard
love Piper xx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

hello Laydeees........

Sorry not logged on all  but had nightmare week.  Have finished all Chrismas shopping now ...... so relieved that parts over..... then you've got to wrap the bloody things !!!!  My boiler packed up AGAIN the other night ...... so got onto their 'hot line' and went absolutely ballistic at them    ..... (only had it 3 months) I'll tell you what..... these hormone levels are making me really quite vicious....... I got my own way - they came out the next day and put a new pump on it  .  Then I've had the carpet fitters in ..... then I've got hubby demolishing another room at the same time...... it's a mad house !!!!!

Glad to hear you're all well....

Piper.... bet you were so scared and  when you fell down the stairs..... really pleased to hear you and bubbas are fine and well - roll on the 12th week!  Should anyone come in this week and try to nick stuff..... let them !  You take care of yourself or Auntie Pasha will get cross with you   ......  

Becca.... hope you're feeling better sweetie  

Clure.... .....YES we were that bad       ...... me included   ...... all the other diners  were just being boring farts..... just when I thought we couldn't get any worse..... Deb's gave everyone the Grand Finale and skidded across the floor on the ice bucket .......  Bambi on ice  ..... bless!!!  

Deb Bee..... so happy to hear Millicent Fontillicious is back....... makes me smile    Hope you're well ..... have you acquired any more bruises this week? I'm sure Santa will rub them better.... with or without his little red suit 



Caza..... are you testing this Wednesday?  How are you feeling.... any signs or anything?  Good luck sweetheart..... really am keeping fingers crossed for you    Take care  xxx

Puss..... how was Sunday?  What sort of state did hubby come back in?  How's the rash?  Is it making you feel ill?  Hope it disappears this week    Get some     down you..... the decorations will look fantastic - the rash won't matter..... the world will seem a better place !!!!    Take care sweetie xx

Rach ..... how you doing?  I'm also looking forward to round 2 in February !!!  Do you think they'll let us back in or should we go and reek havoc at another joint? 

Baileypippin.... lovely to have you back sweetie    Glad to hear you both had super time in Rome. Ohhhh..... if you'd told me that 6 years ago..... I'd have loved to have got my hands on a dishy priest.... I'd show him what he was missing    Those were the days..........    Hope you and Freddo well.  Pleased to hear Oscar belting around..... he's obviously better!!!  

Mel.... how you doing sweetie pie?  Hope you're o.k  

Well...... I'm fine..... except feeling very sick all the time..... off to CARE tomorrow for scan at 4.30.....  so .... just hoping all will be o.k.  I'll let you know as soon as  I get back ...... because Rach will be sitting there chewing off her beautiful finger nails if I don't  .  

Well...... meant to be making some mince pies now (but seriously thinking of cheating).  Nobody would notice I'm sure...... apart from them looking too perfect.... but I can do something about that!!!!

Sorry if missed anyone..... didn't mean to.....

see you all tomorrow

lots of love 

Pasha xxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls been getting some last minute bit starting to crack up no symptoms soar boobs odd time and i keep thinking AF is coming it feels like dribbling tmi lol did any of u have any symptoms mabe i will do a  we will see love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon laydees hows it going...

clur - Shovelling Reindeer waste... ...nice...have you been on any more jaunts lately...hopefully remaining sober....when do you break up for xmas....

Becca - hows the snotty cold.. ...do you feel any better..hope your tums feeling better....

Juliet - ROME.....Jammy you deserve it...were you and DH romantic.... ...did freddo enjoy the trip....Waddling  ..i like it when did you start waddling... 

Puss - did you finish the decorations...and stick holly everywhere.. ...takes longer than you think when you start,,,,hows your dh was he sober...   have you had your works do yet...when do you start wee sticking...

Piper - Can you record the heartbeats on to a tape,,would be wonderful thing to keep.. ..12 weeks WOW ... ..

Pasha - Glad the boilers fixed and your keepin nice n warm...Make mince pies?thats what the shop brought ones are for... ...just squash them abit everyone will think there home made.... ...How did the Scan go...still feelin sick..

Caza - How you doing hun...not long now till your test on weds...will be sending lots of positive vibes hun...

Rach - Hows things have you got all your xmas pressies brought and wrapped...     ...Not jumped off anything else lately... 

Well what a couple of days ive had started AF saturday ended up in A&E early hours of sunday morning with severe pains,,,  hot n sweaty and passed out twice my dh was worried sick at hospital they thought i'd got a burst ovarian cyst or a grumbling appendix was givin gas and air and lots of pain killers had blood test etc...eventually let me out last night with some tablets..said that it was severe period pains and that my womb was cramping...so not been to work today never want to feel like that again...dreading my next period....

Hi to anyone i,ve missed hope your all nearly ready for xmas...

deb bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

you've all been flipping quiet! I've been up from 4.45! My vertigo is driving me mad, going to try and see GP again in next couple of days can't be coping with this over Christmas! (although it might stop me drinking as much ) also got Acu appt on Friday so hopefully she'll sort me out! would have gone sooner but she's been in china for last 2 weeks on a course! She'll probably be even more barking now but I love her!

Dee Bee - Oh Honey sounds like you've had a really rough time hope it settles down for you! did they scan you to See what was happening with your ovaries?

Clure - are you still mucking those reindeer out or have you persuaded the old codger to let you do something more exciting??

Juliet - glad you had a lovely holiday letching after priests you dirty old hussy! I'm trying to imagine you waddling and having a hard time! we'll have to try to get together for afternoon tea (yes girls we are posh) before you give birth!

Pasha - I will have my lovely finger nails crossed for you this afternoon, don't make me bite them girlie get straight on here when you get in! Seriously Honey will be thinking of you and DH and Praying that everything is OK xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Piper - How are you Honey is your gut any bigger   when's your lovely DH home for the hols? just take it steady on the bedroom gymnastics I know you've not seen him for a while but you are carrying a very precious cargo! went to see a very exhausted friend with a newborn last nite and had to smile at the thought of you juggling those twinnies! I was very proud of myself though I didn't cry and even managed to hold her!!!! Makes it easier that friend has had fert problems and a miscarriage so really happy for her!

Puss - Hope your spotty rash has calmed down in time for the festivities and your skimpy little frocks!

Becca - Glad you managed to get to your Chrissie do! hope your healing nicely now!

Caza - best of luck for tomorrow hun!

Mel - where are you hun not had many whether reports lately!

Can't believe we were so bad at the Ha ha! but having said that my memory is very hazy about that afternoon!!!! think I may be blocking out the physcological trauma! 

Lots of love to you all 
Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach, you really were an early bird this morning - get to that gp asap and get that vertigo sorted - it sounds really nasty!
DebBee, It sounds like you've really been in the wars, your af sounds terrible - have you had anything similar before? Hope you feel better in time for xmas!
Pasha, loads and loads of luck for that scan this afternoon and as Rach says post asap (i'm a fine one to talk!!) 
Caza, try and stay sane hunny, only one more day to go, sending you  
Hi to everyone else
lots of love Piper xx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi every one i am very nerves for tomorrow cant wait for it to come no symptoms but will post news  did all just wait 10 days and did any of u test early love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello laydees

Lordy, Xmas is knackering isn't it - and we haven't even got there yet......    Think I could sleep for a week at the moment.  Well girls - the rash looks like it's set in for the long haul,  lovely big splodges from knee's to neck - truely delightful I can tell you...  

Well - the dec's are up now and DH was rounded up on Friday night without too much trouble.  He was a little green around the gills on Saturday,  and not helped at all by having to go Xmas shopping with me... 

Caza - good luck for tomorrow       - I hope it's an early Xmas present for you! 

Deb - what an awful few days you've had - I'm surprised they didn't scan you to see what was going on down there it sounds very extreme for a normal period pain.    Having said that I really hope it was a one off and won't happen next time around - our bodies do get so messed around with..  Have you ever had painful AF's before this?

Clur - Can see you now in your Santa's little helper outfit mucking out Rudolph - very attractive!  Have they let you stop yet - grab the baileys and have little snore in the sleigh....

Piper - Doppler sounds a great investment!  Can't believe you were tackling theives in your condition - we're going to have to tie you down if you don't behave yourself!    Has DH come home yet?  

Juliet - DH & I spent a week in Rome a couple of years ago - what a fantastic place it is - I'd love to go back there.  Being a good catholic girl of course I'd never notice gorgeous priests though   - honest...!

Rach - really hope the doc can sort the vertigo out for you before Xmas so you can enjoy the holiday.  Not sure about the skimpy little frocks - even without the rash,  I'm not sure the world is ready for over exposure of my various wobbly bits!  

Pasha - can't wait to hear your news on the scan - so exited for you!!    Hope everythings ok - maybe you're posting now whilst I'm typing this!

Mel - Hi there - hope you haven't been blown away by a freak tornado up there or anything!  How's things with you?

Becca - hope the cold's calming down for you now.  I always get one at Xmas and right on schedule,  sore throat & sniffle's arrived yesterday!  I'll be lovely and Rudolph-esqe by Xmas eve as usual!  You have to laugh don't you.....  

Oh well,  the s*dding wrapping fairy's still not turned up at my house (perhaps she's at Pasha's?) so I reckon that's tonight's job...  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, Wow, you must be busy bees as you've all been a bit quiet    I bet you'r all too busy partying and getting p**sed (except Piper, Caza, Pasha and Baileypipins)  .

Caza, Ooooo...not long now.  Give your tum a rub and think   thoughts for tomorrow.  I prey this is the one for you  

Deb Bee, you must have been in agony.  Did they scan you hun ?  Hope things have calmed down now.

Puss, hope the rash is gone soon so you can wear some slinky little numbers over Xmas.

Rach, hope you got something for your Verigo.  I had that a few years ago when I had labarythitis (sp?).  Not nice.  They gave betahistermines which I think is also an anti psychotic drug  , did the trick    Make of that what you will.

Pasha, you sound very organised.  Just make sure you are not doing too much  .  Ooooo you're are going to have a great Xmas are nt you  

Hi Piper and Clure.  Hope you are all sorted for Xmas.

Been feeling really anxious and very helpless atm  .  Just watched Sky news about the fur trade in China.  It has made me feel so sick.  Any cruelty appalls me. 

On a lighter note, (sorry for being heavy), I'm no longer covered in snot. just got a tickly cough now.  Not had any   since the op  .  Me and DP have been watching series 4 of 24 and watched the last one last night.  I guess we'll have to start having   now that we have nothing to watch  .

Have you all had your works dos then ?  How many of you fell over ?

Becca
x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi laydees...... 

Just want to quickly ask:

Deb Bee......how are you sweetie?  Are you feeling any better?  Did they have any suggestions as to what it might have been?  Is this the first time you've had so much pain?  Hope your getting better xxxx

Rach..... Vertigo..... bless.... I know how you feel ..... it's bloody awful.  If you go back to GP - they might try you on a different medication instead.  That's what they did with me  (original wasn't really doing anything).  Started to feel better within days after that.  Hope it gets sorted.  Take care xxx

Caza..... wishing you all the best for tommorrow sweet heart xxxx  I had no symptoms either...... let us know a.s.a.p Take Care     xxxx

Well...... I'll be joining Piper........it's TWINS..........ahhhhhhh.................

Sorry can't stay on......... got to rescue dinner before I burn it

Hi to everybody........ speak soon

Lots of love Pasha xxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Pasha - Twins! - what wonderful news - congratulations to you and DH!  

Double buggy manufacturers take heed - the Sheffield ladies are on a roll here!  

Puss
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh Pasha that's wonderful !!  You must be in shock  !!

Becca XXX


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls have not slept all night congratulations pasha brill news   see u all later love caza


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi pasha
im so happy everything ok for you hun..and that the babies are all ok....twins.....oh def the double buggy and  you will have to get your self back in mamas and papas and double up on the things you got.....hopey yu takin good care of yourself...oh how great you can eat for three at christmas...had a look in mamas and papas yesterday cos they got a sale on some things....we gonna go first week in jan and sort out the pushchiar...still got to go to beford to see ajnae but gaonnna ring that place you siad..and be truly ready...got my hospital pj's and slippers yesterday...
anyway big ciar fingers and piggy toes...think if they jsut wraps ome crackling on me i can be the christams meat....

im joining caza up at this time and can not sleep...........

had my scan and everything yesterday..went on the doppler..i dont seem to feel freddo moving much although he is and all ok...so only 6 weeks to go...

got busy days so gonna sit through tomorrow and read up where you all to and what you doing......take care lovelies ...rach hope you feeling better.....
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi girls

pasha - absolueltly fantatstic news told you your levels were good   have a fabulous relaxed christmas its the last chance you'll get cos it will be mayhem next year!

caza - Best of luck for today, let us know as soon as you get back!

Juliet - don't want to worry you hun but  i think you have to order prams!!!! best get on with it!

love rach


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls omg       so excited love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Dear Caza,
Congratulations!!     What a wonderful Christmas present! What is your hcg?

Pasha,
Congratulations to you too!   Are you in shock?

lots of love Piper xx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls don't no my hcg but she said they were good got to fri for blood i am so excited love caza


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

FANTASTIC CAZA.......... Bet you can't believe it !!!  You'll have to find out your levels on Friday then we can all start placing our bets    Take care sweetie..... 

Piper..... yes still in shock/denial........ not sure which to be honest!  Bit worried and scared at the same time......

Baileypippin.... 6 weeks to go........ yikes.......agree with Rach..... get that pushchair ordered!!  Are you excited/worried? How you feeling?

Well........ better go and make some mince pies......as long as I don't gip all over them...........

Hi everyone....... are we all getting excited about    coming?.  (Not literally-well he won't be coming down my chimney this year.....it's blocked off) Lets hope he's got lots of goodies in his SAC ..........

Off to bake pies......

love to you all

Pasha xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Fantastic news Caza!  
I'm really pleased for you!  Take care of yourself   


Crikey - let's hope it's catching girls!!! 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Congratulations Caza  got to say I agree with Puss and really hope its catching!


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Caza that's great news   .  Just shows, we are with the right clinic girls  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls thank you for all well wishers and i hope it is catching and u all get your dream love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin All

What can I say..........

Caza -          what brill news What a brill Christmas pressie..............bloods today......

Pasha - Twins OH MY god.............     WOWEEEEE bet your still in shock hope it rubs off on to the rest of us....

Rach - Hows the vertigo hun are you feeling any better ...what did the dr say....

Piper - Hows all of you guys..  ...are you resting up finished work for xmas.....

Puss - Hows the rash sounds lovely...    be able to do dot to dot on christmas day.....  did the wrapping fairy come if she did can you send her to mine please.... 

Becca - Lots of    for you guys over christmas then....

Juliet - 6 weeks cant believe it.......get your feet up girl plenty of rest....have you got christmas sorted....

Mel - where are you...weather girl... 

Clur - hows you honey ...what you up to....

Well hospital did scan and said it was very bad period pains..? suffer very badly with them anyway have to take lots of tabs and wear magnets to try to ease the pain but nothing really works ..... ...feelin better but dreading next time....hope i never have it again hospital gave me some strong tabs to take if it does......

Well at work so better do some ....will catch up later....

deb bee x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls had bloods done to day and they said extremely high 270 my first one was 76 so happy deb bee hope u feel much better for Santa and MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERY ONE love caza [/color]


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello there - a quicky!

Well - finished work now,  hooray  

I'm all set for the next cycle now, paid the invoice for the drugs for the next round this morning & it's good old pee sticks from Boxing Day!    

Off to see Dr Zaoh now and then having my hair done at 4pm - banish those grey roots!!    

Present's wrapped,  battle done at Sainsbury's,  wine rack fully loaded - lordy I think I'm sorted girls  

Level's look great Caza!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi 

just finished my nights ...still tired!....off work now till boxing day 

really just briefly to say huge huge    to pasha with the fabulous news of her twins..are they gonna be identical or non identical..or is it too early to know that yet?...and massive   to caza on her pregnancy too...could that be another multiple birth their too

debs..really pleased you ok now..hope aunt flo kinder to you next time...hang on in there my partner in crime. also i pmd you back






to the rest of us. i wish you all a fantastic xmas and i hope with every bit of sincerity that 2006 is the year that for those of us who arent pregnant get to be a mummy.

best wishes to you all 
claire xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh my god Caza, Congratulations!! Excellent hcg's, mine on same days were 47 and 143, so i'd start preparing for a double surprise!! Look forward to hearing your next result - will they do one for you next week?
To everyone 
Hope you have a fabulous Christmas, and may all your dreams come true in 2006, hope next year we can all celebrate being mummies!
Take care
love Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Well its Christmas Eve and I hope your all ready everything brought ,,,wrapped ...lots of food and drink...for those of us that can drink.... ...just thought I'd pop on just in case i don't get time...   ....

Hope eveyone has a wonderful christmas..and a good new year and all our wishes come true.....

Deb bee x x x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

HI CAZA...THAT HAS TO BE THE BEST CHRISTMAS PRESENT EVER...
...IM SO HAPPY AND PLEASED FOR YOU.....I REALLY HOPE YOUR ELLA DEE HAS A LOVELY CHRISTMAS TOO..XX


MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL GIRLS...HAVE A GOOD DAY TOMORROW WITH ALL YOUR LOVED ONES....
READY FOR SANTA NOW THOUGH I HAVE EVERYTHING I WANT IN MY TUMMY...OH AND A PAIR OF CASHMERE SOCKS WOULD BE NICE SANTA COS I HAVE BEEN GOOD GIRL....

HO HO HO 
LOVE JULIET FREDDO AND THE DOGGIES SENDING SLOPPY CHRISTMAS KISSES XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girl just pop in to say did u all have a good Christmas up to now r u still eating the turkey had buffet dinner at my dads then when to my mums for tea so not doing bad have not ate much food at my house i am still taking things out of boxes for elladee those bloody wires don't no y they put those in bailypippin is your baby keeping u a wake at night thats what time they will have there feed well thats what some one told me ha ha well see u all soon love caza


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone.......

Sorry haven't logged on to wish you all Happy Christmas...... but one of my cats (Pasha) suddenly died on the 23rd with collapsed lungs                 I've done nothing but cry.  I won't let my other moggies out of sight - poor things    We still don't know what caused it..... that's the hardest bit for me to understand.  She was fine in the morning...... then I noticed her breathing wasn't right by early afternoon, so whizzed her to the vets.  She died while they were trying to investigate.  

Anyway..... hope you have all eaten yourselves silly  and  had loads of  .  Has Santa brought you lots of fantastic  

I've had a nice time slobbing around with hubby..... no knock knock bang banging on the house (don't think this will last long though).  It's just been nice spending some quality time with each other.

Well..... CAZA..... just want to mention..... my levels were 127 on test day,  two days later they were 271....... and look what I've got....... and look at Pipers' levels         

Hope you're all having a fantastic time all of you

Take care - speak soon

Love Pasha xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Dear all, 
Well pregnancy hormones have definitely affected my brain!!! Felt really rough this morning as ms has reappeared with a vengeance and thought i'd check my scan paperwork. It was 830 and as i read the appt it said 9am!! where did i get 11 from? 
Well made it there in the nick of time lucky most people are still off work! 
Bubble and Squeak are doing really well, they seem absolutely huge now at 75 and 74 mm respectively! Can' believe how much they've grown in 3 weeks, their heads today are the same size as their whole body was then!!! (22mm) Scan is measuring my due date at 4th July so 3 days earlier. 
Bubble was dancing around so got some excellent piccies of him, but as usual squeak was curled up asleep although we did manage to wake him and get him to stretch briefly we weren't quick enough to get a piccie! I was really overwhelmed at this one and was crying as we left! 
Pasha, so sorry to hear about your cat, can't imagine how you must feel sending you huge (((hugs)))
To all the other sheffield girlies, hope you all had a fab xmas and are looking forward to a fertile new year!
Take care
love Piper xx


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi, could I please join your group.  I am currently waiting for our GP to refer us to Sheffield as we are desperate for #1 together, DH had a vasectomy 14 years ago, so we are having to use Donor sperm.  Wh had a donor ourselves, but he vanished without a trace in september, so now we are looking to possibly do IUI at Sheffield before possibly IVF.  All being well I would also like to be able to donate some of my eggs whilst undergoing treatment as I know there is a shortage of eggs.

Does anyone know if this possible at Sheffield and what I would need to do?


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi elise!
Welcome to our mad house! of course you can join! 
Why don't you give the clinic a ring and they'll be able to send you lots of info on donor eggs etc, also had you considered using your dh sperm by surgical means? Not sure on exact details but am sure someone else can help!
Have to say I think Sheffield are great and you couldn't ask for a nicer clinic and team, so wish you all the luck in the world!
love Piper xx


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

Piper, yes I have thought about using DH's sperm, assuming it is adequate enough as I know that the longer you have had a vasectomy the less chance there is of the sperm being of viable quality, but I guess the only way to find out is for the Dr to go in and take a sample.

I went to Sheffield back in 1999 when I last got pg, and they were great with me then, so I hope they are as good this time round.  Once I get our appointmant through, I will get in touch with them and ask them to send all the relevant information through to me, that way when our appointment comes round I'll (hopefully) be a little prepared and have a few questions ready for them.


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Elise...... Piper is right...... it is an absolutely mad thread with us Sheffield LAYDEES.....   but we're all good fun!!

Think piper is right. If you contact CARE - they will send you loads of info. Have you been on their website? You might get a bit of info from there just to give you an idea for now until your referral comes through.(If you decide to go there)

Sheffield CARE are fantastic. Like Piper says.....you couldn't find a nicer clinic and team and I'm sure when the other ladies get back onto this thread (when they finally put down their bottles of wine-you boozy lot ) I'm sure they will all say the same. When I first had my initial Consoltation there...... I was extremely impressed my the level of care, professionalism and expertise they showed.

Well - all the best with your treatment -good luck Love Pasha xxx

Piper..... how you doing sweetie? So pleased to hear all is well with Bubble and Squeak!!! They're growing so quickly . How do you feel in yourself? Think I would have found the whole thing quite emotional too  Did you ask  for lots of new clothes? Hope you've had a lovely Crimbo. Have a lovely New Year. Thankyou for your kind words about Pasha  Take Care xxx

Ay up the rest of you...... are you all still recovering? Ready for round 2 at New Year? Hope you're all having a superb time  I'm fine. Still feeling yak.... but coping with it better now. Still missing my moggy, but feel happy knowing she's here at the bottom of my garden 
Might not be logged on until in the New Year so just want to say:

HAVE A FANTASTIC NEW YEAR ​
I SINCERELY HOPE 2006 IS A GOOD ONE AND YOU ALL GET WHAT YOU SO DESPERATELY DESERVE​ ​
Lots of love always

Pasha xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All you lovely laydees.......
Feeling slightly hung over today for a change....  ...thought i'd pop on and see how you all are... 

Pasha - sorry to hear abour your pasha bet your devestated cant imagine how you feel i'd be gutted if anything happened to millicent fantylicious.....hope your not feeling to yukky and getting plenty of rest in...when do you go back to the drswhen are you supposed to start work...

Piper - Only just made the scan good job you looked at the paperwork... ..sounds like bubble and sqeak are coming on in leaps and bounds bet your so happy.. 

Hi Elise sure you can join our board all though we are all kinda mad...  ..some of us more than others.. ...care are really good sure they will supply you with everything you need sure we will all be back in full force on the board after the new year where you can meet the rest of the gang....

Caza - Hows it going hun still on cloud nine....take it easy...

Hi to the other laydees...Clur , juliet, Puss, Rach ,Becca , Mel hope you are all ok will speak soon in the new year. hi to anyone i've missed...

deb bee x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls when in hospital with a gallstone attack boxing night got there at one in the morning the doctor did not no what i could have for the pain so they left me till 8.ooam then they gave me morphine i was saying can i have it they said yes had cocodamal and paracetamol stayed in two days just came home went to care for bloods today but machine has broke down so hoping baby is ok pasha sorry about your cat  see u all soon love caza


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

Caza so sorry that you have ahd a rough time over Christmas, I hope everything goes well for you


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks wishful thinking and welcome and good luck with your next go love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello there everyone

Back just in time for the New Year!    

Caza - sorry to hear about your attack,  sounds like you had a horrible time.  How are you feeling now?  I'm sure they will have been careful about the drugs they gave you - could they could give you some reassurance at Care this morning, even if they couldn't do the bloods?  

Pasha - Hope you're feeling less yuck now - and so sorry to hear about the puss - it's devastating to loose them at any time but over Xmas must have been especially hard for you.  Look after yourself - I'm sure Pasha will be looking down on you and your twinnies and purring. 

Elise - nice to meet you!

Girls - got to dash - visitors just turned up - will catch up properly tomorrow - 

Happy New Year to you all!!

ttfn 
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi all, 
Well have seen 2005 out with a bang! Dh was taking me to work when this stupid idiot decided to drive on our side of the road!! Despite braking we had a head on collision with airbags the lot! Luckily dh and i have only got superficial injuries, but our biggest worry was the babes. Hospital were great though and the maternity registrar agreed to scan me - they are both fine and moving around frantically! Think we woke them up! Just so grateful and thanking our lucky stars. Have small amount of pink when i wipe so am resting up. 
Hope the rest of you have a better time than me! 
Caza, sorry to hear your horrid news, fingers crossed you'll have a great blood result!
Happy new year all
love Piper xx


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

Piper OMG what an idiot he was, I am so pleased that the registrar agreed to scan you, now make sure you get plenty of rest - no doing anything - make sure your DH looks after you. I'm so relieved that all of you are OK nad not injured. So scary  










I hope you all have a fab







I hope all your dreams come true in 2006.

Love to you all


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Sheffield Ladies

Deelee here, I was hoping I could also join your wonderful group that my DH discovered and has been trying to get me to join for quite a few months for support and general chit chat.

I underwent 2 unsuccessful cycles of ICSI last Jan + Feb with Jessops and am currently on HRT under the Care clinic with Dr Shaker, and am a couple of weeks away from injections, oh joy of joys  

My experience with Jessops was that it was all a bit clinical and not at all personal, and felt like a 'cattle-market'.

This morning (Sun 1st Jan) I have spent the last couple of hours reading your posts for the last few months.  It was a real page turner as I wanted...no needed to know what happened next.  Your all sound like a great bunch and I would like to chat some more.

Anyway.... will keep it short this time, hope to speak soon.

Deelee


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Piper - thank god you're all OK,  that must have been a terrible scare for you & DH.  You must have been so relieved to see them on the scan afterwards,  bet they were most indignant at such a rude awakening!  Rest up now and let yourselves get over the shock.  What an absolute idiot driver - had he been drinking or something?  

love Puss x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Deelee 

Nice to have you join us,  I lurked for a while before I joined the board too - but I'm really pleased I did!
You'll have gathered from reading the posts we're all a little bonkers around here (and arguably not fit to let out in polite society judgeing from our Xmas outing...), but we get loads of support from each other here.  It's been a little quiet over the holiday but I'm sure we'll be hotting up in the next few days. 

The folks at Care are really great - the whole feel of the place quite different to Jessops from my experience of it.  Dr Shaker did my last review and was really nice - just got my finger's crossed he can pull a rabbit out of the hat for my next treatment!

We've had loads of luck on the board - our Juliet (Baileypippin) due in about about 6 weeks, Piper and Pasha both have twins on board and Caza had her BFP confirmed the week before Xmas - so definately the board to be on as far as I'm concerned!!  The rest of us are hoping for our little miracles this year - fingers crossed and all that!

Are you doing short protocol - sounds like it with the lovely HRT.  I'm doing the peesticks in an attempt to confirm ovulation at the moment (not very successfully - can't cope with bloomin blue lines!!) so hope to start on HRT in about a weeks time if all goes well.. 

Must stop rabbitting now - my beans on toast are going cold (we know how to live well at our house you know....   )

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

OMG Piper!!!!!!!! So glad that you are all OK can't believe that! have just done you an email so won't ramble on, will give you a ring in a couple of days to check your OK!

No time to chat I'm afraid ladies just came on for nosey and had to reply to Piper! Just off to my mums for the last pig out then back on the straight and narrow tomorrow! will catch up with you all properly then

Lots of Love and Happy new year!!!!!!

Rach


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Puss

Deelee here, yes I am on the short protocol the long protocol only produced the one egg which didn't even fertilise.  The second time I was on the short protocol and I got 5 good eggs, all fertilised, all separated but unfortunately none of the embryos wanted to stay put.  So fingers crossed (and everything else) better 3rd time around (we hope).

What's this about a "Rabbit"  me and my DH (WARREN) were hoping for a bubby lol?  It's been really reassuring to hear about everyone's experiences as we've been feeling a little isolated with all this.  Just reading everyone's conversations has really made a difference to the way we both feel about it.  My boss has been very understanding throughout it all and he says he hopes I don't get my hopes up too high as he doesn't want me to get upset again.  But how can you not get your hopes up?  Silly man.  

Trying ever so hard to keep positive which you all have helped me with as I'm a naturally worrysome and stressed out person.

Have any of you had Hypnotherapy or Accupunture, and what difference do you think it made, if any?

Anyway, (I do talk rather a lot, soz, so I'll keep this short) it sounds like you all had a ball at Xmas, hope you all have a great and happy New Year.

Speak to u all soon.

Deelee (Debs)


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Deelee, welcome to the madhouse, hope we can support you! 
I was successful on my 2nd ivf at Care on Short protocol and basically did everything i could think of!!! I took whey protein powder when stimming, had reflexology up to jabbing and acupuncture with Dr Zhao throughout including b4 and after embryo transfer. I also reiki'd with crystals throughout! (Clure i know you're laughing your head off but something worked!) This cycle i had a much better response, excellent quality eggs and embryos, had 2 put back on day 3 and am now 13 weeks 2 days pg with twins (despite car crash!) and have 2 frosties as well!! Would definitely recommend Dr Zhao, she has an excellent success rate! Good luck for this cycle, you should have Puss and Debbee for company as they're cycling soon too! Heres hoping for some more BFP's!   

Rach, sorry haven't replied to you yet, am just taking things slowly and minute by minute, but Bubble and Squeak are looking good at the moment! I'm in quite a lot of pain as have damaged my cocyx - so moving isn't nice!!  Still it could have been a lot worse so am counting my blessings! 

Puss, don't think he was drinking just wasn't looking! was really angry and couldn't bear to speak to him!

Take care all
off for another rest
love Piper xx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone..... just a quickie tonight.....

Caza..... How are you? Are you feeling o.k?  Do you know when you'll get the results for your bloods?  Take it easy xxx

Puss.... thankyou for your kind words about my Pasha.... you made me smile  

Piper.... I couldn't believe what I was reading!  How are you feeling now?  So pleased that you are all well      ...... are you going to have some time off work?  I bet just moving causes you a lot of pain.... take it easy and get plenty of rest  xxxx

Hi to Deelee...... welcome on board    It's all very quiet at the moment ..... just wait until everyone's back in full flow..... if you miss a day or two logging on..... it's a nightmare to keep up!!!        Speak soon xxx

I'm fine.... feeling bit better today.... not so sickly and have been eating lots today (not necessarily the 'right' things though   .  Not looking forward to going back to work at all.  I just found out today from a close work colleague that another member of staff was asking when I was returning to work.  She said she wasn't sure but thought it would be after Christmas.  Guess what the cheeky mare said?  " Oh for goodness sake, she's only had bloody IVF".  Needless to say..... I'm looking forward to having a run in with her when I get back  .  How dare she?  I've never liked her anyway..... so no love loss there then?  

Anyway.... enough ranting....... hope you are all well and look forward to hearing about all the antics you've been up to over the festive season  

Speak soon lots of love
Pasha xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls feel much better today still feel sick they gave me anti sickness when i was in hossi they were not sure wether it was pregnancy or gallstones but it must be still got sickness so it must be a good sign piper hope u r OK from your accident was it just bruising and i get my bloods back Wednesday and deelee i did short protocol this time got 11 eggs 5 fertilized 2 were 4 cell 1 were  7 cell 2 were  8 cell so happy new year and good luck to u all love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

OMG Just done my longest post ever and then lost it will have to try again later


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello all

Back to work today    oh well,  suppose it pays the bills,  shouldn't grumble really...

Was pee-stick-tastic between Xmas and New Year - but I had real trouble interpreting the bloomin blue lines - the instructions said it's positive when the line on the left is darker than the control line on the right,  but mine never did that - bloomin typical!!  Got 1 line Thu 29 so neg,  two definate lines on Fri 30/Sat 31 but both about same darkness,  if anything the left one was slightly lighter than the one on the right, then a def negative on Sun 1...  Should have stuck to the digital version - I can cope with "smiley face" or "no smiley face" with no problem..

Rang Care this morning and plumped for Fri 30th as the magic date,  so I think now they'll send me my instructions for taking the dreaded HRT tabs from this coming Friday onwards.  Spots and greasy hair,  here I come!  

Drug company called today too - they're delivering my package on Friday morning,  so now we've just got to pay Care's bill     and then we're all systems go for try no 2...    

Feeling like a real porker at the moment,  done way too much munching over Xmas. Nearly died yesterday when I looked how many calories in Xmas pudding - 333 cals in 1/8 serving of the one DH bought "to use up the brandy sauce before it goes out of date" 

Unfortunately I'd just troughed 1/4 of the pudding,  with the brandy sauce too.....    

But I'm back on the wagon booze-wise now, so at least I'm being a good girl there.. 

Caza - hope you're still on the mend - have they done your bloods for you yet?

Piper - how are you,  still in pain?      I hope DH is still there to look after you and hasn't had to go away to work again yet.  I know what you mean about counting your blessings though - bubble & squeak sound like they're doing fine..

Rach - i keep hitting something on my keyboard that looses my post too - not sussed out what though!  Gremlins!!      

Clur - where are you -are you coming out to play yet or are they making you work too hard!  

Pasha - hello there my little bakewell tart   - Did you go back to work today?  I reckon you should give that person at work a piece of your mind too - cheeky mare - they should try being drugged,  poked and prodded in the nether regions in public, strung out for a couple of weeks,  then feeling as sick as a dog if it works or miserable if it doesn't!!  Grrr...  Go get them! 

Deb Bee - hows tricks?  What's happening with starting your tx - are you aiming carefully at those pee-sticks too??  Hope you're on your way!

Juliet - hope Freddo's giving you some peace before he/she makes his debut as the poshed dressed baby in the North....    How are you doing? 

Becca - hope you're on the mend from the op and getting more in the mood for a little rumpy pumpy with DH now..  Have you been testing that "new bum" with lots of lovely nosh over Xmas? 

Mel - Missing the weather reports - have you been lost in a snowdrift or carried off by UB40 to their secret lair or something?  Hope you had a good Xmas and New Year!

Elise - hello there - how are you doing?

Debs - Accupuncture is my recommendation too - the lovely Dr Zhao is in Sheffield and is fantastic!

Crikey - post-tastic today!  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## rooster (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello ladies, I'm new to FF, have been lurking on the Repromed site since last May.  About to embark on my 4th IVF cycle at Leeds - start short protocol mid Feb if all goes to plan.

Leeds has long waiting times and as time is running out for me I want a "Plan B" in the event that treatment doesn't work this time (sorry PMA AWOL at the mo...) so I am thinking about CARE Sheffield - I emailed them before Christmas and got a really encouraging reply.

I am on short protocol due to poor response to stims, was on 450 of Menopur a day last cycle resulting in 5 eggs all of which fertilised.  Previous cycle also 5 eggs only 2 fertilised; 1st cycle was abandoned due to poor response.  Both "successful" cycles resulted in 2 grade 1/2 enbies being transferred but no joy

Would be grateful to hear of your experiences particularly if any of you are poor responders or on the flare protocol.  Realise I should probably have switched to CARE after last failed cycle in Sept (we are self funding, ouch, but still there is a waiting list of 4 months)

I have read some of your experieinces and am heartened by the number of BFPs, congrats to you all

Ruth


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hellllooooo Laydeeeeesss

Hope you've all had a wonderfully FAT christmas and Drunken new year.....  ...
Well after getting my gravy jug (thanks Rach ) from wilko and doing my wee sticks i think i ovulated on the 28th?  so start my tabs tomorrow weds..to be quite honest i'm abit scared as its now all happening....so bare with my deranged state......

Caza - How you doing hun ,sounds like you've had it rough....has the pain gone...what did care say....

Piper - Sounds like you've been in the wars as well as caza...Bloody idiot did they arrest the lunatic... ...Thank god your all alright...take it easy...Whey Powder where did you get it from and when exactly did you take it??thanks piper.

Deelee - Welcome Aboard the skylark.... ..if your slightly mad then i'm sure youll fit in fine.. ...as were all a wee bit nutty..Your Boss a very silly man...dont get your hopes up.. 

Puss - Wee sticks my god give me a break sounds like youve been having the same trouble as me with the lines..start your tabs on friday looks like well be doing it together.. ...if you know what i mean...

Rach - Last Pig out i like it ... ...feeling and looking i have to say alot like a pot bellied pig myself... 

Pasha - Only IVF...if you want a hand.. ..let us know, stupid woman..when do you start back..

Clur - Mate where are you....

Ruth - Hi welcome to the board, as you can see where all barmy, but get lots of advice and support from each other and lots of laughs...

Hi Juliet, Mel, Becca, Elise hope your all ok....

Well gonna go and have a bath may catch you later....

deb bee  x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls got my blood levels back and there 580093 she said there still quite high and i have my scan on the 12 th so cant wait as for the wee sticks i was the same so good luck girls love Caz


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Caza, thats excellent news! and not long to wait now for that scan!

Debbee and Puss, Lots and lots of luck for your cycles... sending you lots of babydust  . Whey protein i used was the vanilla flavoured from Solgar.. got it off the internet...mmm yum!!!!!

Had a great day today as have finally been booked in at hospital!! Got lots of freebies, notes, book and bounty pack!! I love free things   Have also got next scan date - its the 7th Feb followed by a consultant appt - so they'll get a good look at Bubble and Squeak!

Juliet, how are you? Are you ready yet for the birth? Not long to go now!!!

Rooster, welcome to the thread, I was on SP as poor response on lp and am 13wks 5 days pg with twins! Can't praise Sheffield care highly enough!!

Hi to everyone else
love Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

afternoon all... 

Well took my first tablet this morning so i'm off and running.....drug company rang me today and are delivering my stuff like puss on friday morning...........

Caza - good news on the bloods hun... ...scan on the 12th....

Piper  - Fantastic news being booked in at the hospital....and getting lots of freebies....have pm'd you as well...hope your still resting up...

hi to everyone else will pop on later to see if anyone is around.....

deb bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there girls

Got my HRT protocol through today - start on Friday!

Deb Bee - couple of days behind you - tell me if you get spots so I can have my paper bag ready!      My last one's on Fri 20th,  with blood test on 23/1 - how about you?  When your package comes don't do what I did and frighten yourself silly looking at the pink needles  - took me a while to realise they're not the ones I had to inject with      PM'ed you.

Piper - pleased to hear you've had all the excitement of freebies today - you deserve a thrill after the rotten weekend!    Def thinking about using the whey protein stuff this time around - I shall have a butchers at the Solgar stuff..

Ruth - welcome aboard,  nice to have you around!    I did short protocol last time (first attempt) which I think is same as flare protocol and didn't respond too well. Got 3 eggs,  all fertilised and had two grade 2 embies put back,  which I was very pleased to get given the low no of follicles.  BFN that time, so this time around they're going to try dexamethazone steriod alongside an increased dose of stims to try to get a better response.  Also been doing accupuncture (which I'm convinced has a beneficial effect) and taking supplements co-enzyme Q10, l-arginine and royal jelly (which I'm less convinced about - but willing to give it a go!).  Can't recommend Sheffield highly enough - they've been great so far!

Caza - Wow - level's look really good.  Are they higher than Piper/Pasha's were at this time - are we going for our third set of twins on the board     

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all walking off those Xmas choccies going round the sales!    

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi girls

ok..this is the score.thanks to you all for the emails and mentions i got on here about my dissapearance. as juliet and rach know my intention was not to tell anyone about what was going off, but i feel very selfish and its become pretty evident that im gonna be bumping into some of you at care.

so...i start down regging on friday for my next cycle!
im scared and pooing myself big style. the reason i didnt want to say anything was for my own self preservation. i still dont intend to post really throughout this cycle, because as much as i know your all behind me i dont want my emotions laid bare.

im really sorry if you think im being selfish and self centered, but this is my 3rd and  maybe last time and im doing things my way........oooh a sinatra moment for you all there.

so thats it girls...some of you will be pleased to know im also seeing dr zhoa.

debs and puss...sweeties i wish you every single inch of love and luck that i can muster.

to the rest of you all the very best to each and every one. you are all great girls!

to the newbies...your in great hands
........this is my oscar speech!.......

bye .love you all....our clure xxxxxxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls i just want to say good luck to deb bee, puss ,and ruby, ruby i do under stand and your not selfish will u please tell us about your bfp. piper its brill getting the freebies see u all soon love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Its time for my Oscar speech as well!  I've decided that for my own self preservation I need to leave the BB alone for a while while I'm not having treatment, I will be nipping back occasionally to check up on you all and I'm sure that Piper will keep me informed (please Hun!) I just think I need a break from the whole rollercoaster for a while

I can't thank you all enough for all of the support that you have given me over the last couple of months following the miscarriage, you gave me strengh in some very dark days

Dee Bee, Puss and Clure i wish you all the luck in the world for your treatment 

Piper, pasha and caza i wish you all the luck in the world with your pregnancies   

as the saying goes girls "I will be back"  just give me a couple of months until I start the Clomid! and if you do decide to get together at the end of Feb i would still love to come if I'm allowed  (please!) Piper knows how to get hold of me!

love to you all
Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all!
Rach, i'm very sad you won't be on so much  But i quite understand why you need a break. Take care and i'll stay in touch and keep you informed! Of course you'll still be welcome to join us at end of Feb!
Clure, Again to you, quite understand why you were going to keep quiet and at the end of the day you need to do whatever you can to get through it! Wish you all the best and send you lots of    . Look forward to hearing from you when you're ready!
To everyone else.. well you're stuck with me as i'm not going anywhere!!!!
Take care all
love Piper xx


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Started the HRT on 27/12/05 and am feeling poorly.....the last 5 days or so I've had chronic pain.  Am using a heat pack mostly to relieve the aching.

Will be glad to start the injections...!!! 

I am going to the clinic next Tuesday at 9.30am and later that day am having hypnotherapy as my DH wants me to not stress too much.

Will let you know how I'm getting on.... hope you are all feeling well.

Debs


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi again

Does anyone know a way in which I can tell people at work not to stress me out...!!

Only kidding, am going to be taking time off if, fingers crossed, I get the stage of having the embryos put back in.  Last cycle I went back to work almost straight away and even though I didn't push myself I will always wonder if I could have done more.  So this time I'm putting myself first for once, which my DH says I don't do enough.

Trouble is I don't want to let people down.  As it is I'm making up all the time I'm taking off to go to the clinic etc...

What I need to learn is how to be more direct with people and just say "No, bugger off!"

Anyway....enough rambling...back to work!

Debs


----------



## rooster (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi ladies, thanks for the replies.  Sounds like CARE try different approaches than Leeds.........never had that dexametha stuff mentioned before.  What's the HRT for?

I'm now wishing I'd taken the plunge and moved to CARE after the last cycle - how long do you usually have to wait in between?  I appreciate the body needs a break but at 38 (39 in May  ) I'm not keen to delay cycles any longer than necessary


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All..

What can I say after reading our clures and rachs messages.    will miss you both terribly...

Clur - Mate will miss you loads, and your special sense of humour...but you know where we are if you want us...As for being selfish... ...your not selfish your protecting yourself and we all know about that....just want to wish you and nige all the luck in the world and that we will all achieve our dream.....

Rach - Its definately a rollercoaster ride and at times we all have to get off.....hang on in there and wish you loads of luck with the clomid....Sure piper will keep you updated....and your defo coming in feb for the get together...

Piper - Thanks for all the info..hows everything going are you at work or off at the moment, never asked do you work full time ...when you have your scan in feb will you be posting your new pics on your profile....

Pasha - Whats happining with you are you back at work now and sorted that horrible woman out... ...are you having any sicky feelings.....

Puss - How you doing mate already for the tablets tomorrow...how long do we take them for spoke to paula on weds told me to take brown and white weds / thurs then white only twice a day but not how long for... ... said she would put my instructions in the post but not had anything yet.....

Caza - how you doing hun...any news yet on whether we've more twins.... 

Debs - Hows the pain.. ...whereabouts does it hurt,,have you spoken to care...Abit like you myself don't like letting people down especially work but your dh is right you have to put yourself first...

Rooster - Care are definately different..do you live in leeds??...how many cycles have you had if you don't mind me asking...As for the HRT will try to explain but if i'm not correct i'm sure one of the others will put me right....It is a combination of white and brown tablets called cyclo - Progynova (oestrogen and progesterone )  they are similar to hormones produced naturally during your cycle they suppress the ovaries i think allowing them to rest and make them more responsive to stimulation....hope this helps...but don't know what dexametha is

becca, mel, the rest of you where are you ....... ...hope your all ok....

deb bee x x


----------



## rooster (Jan 3, 2006)

Deb I will update my signature

At Leeds they have you downreg with Norethisterone(?) starting Day1 of cycle with stims from Day2 (short protocol)

Hi to everyone else, it will take me a while to work out where you're all at!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi rooster,
Care usually ask you to have 2 normal periods after a bfn, but think it could be less after fet.
With sp at Sheffield they try and use the hrt at the end of your cycle to dampen things down and have more control over your cycle. Once your af appears bloods are taken and assessed so that they can take advantage of the natural rise in hormone levels. Once this happens you start Suprefact on the first day followed by Menopur the next. After that its regular monitoring til your at the right stage for EC and you're told to take the choragon...then its all systems go and everything crossed!! Hope i'm not teaching you to suck eggs, but different clinics seem to be so different at times!
Debbee, am back at work at the weekend as am feeling much better i only work pt so in for 4hrs on sat and 7 on sun...hardly strenuous!! Have updated piccies from my scan last week so will see if i can load them on - otherwise i'll wait til feb!
Pasha, do you have a date for your next scan - there will be such a difference, they really look like babies!
Puss, good luck with the greasy hair and spots tomorrow!!!
Take care all
love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello there

Rach & Mel - sorry to hear you're both leaving us  

Will miss hearing from you both,  but if a break from the boards feels right for you then I wish you the best of luck with your ttc journeys and I'll say bye bye for now   

Thanks for all the support you've given me whilst I've been on here - I really appreciate it.  

ttfn
Puss
x

PS Rach of course we'd all love to see you in Feb if you can make it !


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

HI GIRLS

WELL YOU ALL SOUND LIKE YOU DOING GREAT...HI TO THE NEW GIRLS....YOU WONT BE DISSAPOINTED WITH CARE AND THE SUPPORT YOU WILL GET FROM ON HERE...PIPER AND PASHA HOPE THE TWINS ARE GROWING NICELY AND YOU FEELING GREAT ABVOUT THINGS.....CAZA HOPE WHETHER IT ONE OR TWO  EVERYTHING GOING WELL FOR YOU...

WELL AS I READ EARLIER OUR CLURE HAS TOLD YOU...SHE CHILLING OUT FROM THE BOARD FOR A WHILE...I PROMISE TO BE SUPPORT TO HER AND LOOK AFTER HER AND I KNOW RACH WILL...I NEVER POSTED WHEN I DID MY TREATMENT AND SOMETIMES ITS EASIER...BUT LIKE ALL OF US WE KNOW WHERE TO COME IF WE NEED TO SCREAM OR JUST TO EASE THE PRESSURE AND I KNOW CLURE KNOWS YOU WILL BE THERE FOR HER IF SHE NEEDS....WITHOUT CLURE AND RACH I WOULDNT BE IN THIS LOVELY PLACE OF ONLY 4 AND HALF WEEKS TO GO......EVERYHTING NOW SORTED ORDERED THE COT THE PUSHCHAIR AND BOUGHT EVERYTHING FROM TALCOM POWDER TO NAPPIES TO NIPPLE PADS YESTERDAY...GOING TO PACK MY CASE READY...IM SCARED ABOUT HOW DIFFERENT LIFE IS GOING TO BE...AFTER WORKING AND SEEING THE WORLD AND DREAMING OF A FAMILY...ITS FINALLY JUST AROUND THE CORNER....ALTHOUGH NOT BEEN TO ANY CLASSES OR ANYTHING...EVEN DECIDED ON A NAME...JUST NEED BABY FREDDO TO COME SAFELY NOW......THE ONLY THING LEFT TO DO IS TO ARRANGE THE SMART CELLS...YES IM HAVING BABYS STEMS CELLS FROZEN ..SAMPLE IS TAKEN FROM THE AMBILIICALL CORD AND THEN FROZEN FOR 25 YEARS...JUSTLIKE AN EXTRA INSURANCE POLICY....FOR YOUR INFO THEY ARE SMARTCELLS.COM..THE OTHER THING GIRLS IS DO HAVE A 4D SCAN ....LEEDS SCREENING CENTRE I CAN STRONGLY RECOMEND..£190 THE QUALTIY IS BETTER THAN BARNSLEY AND THE THORNBURY AND YOU GET A DVD ETC...BEST TIME IS 28-29 WEEKS......ANYWAY HAD A GLUGOSE TEST YESTERDAY AND GOT ANOTHER SCAN ON TUESDAY AS I GOT BIT EXTRA FLUID ROUND BABY...FINGERS SWOLLEN HAD TO HAVE MY RING CUT OF BUT APART FORM THAT FEELING THE BEST REALLY..I PUT ON BIT WIEGHT BUT  THE MIDWIFE S SAID TO ME YESTERDAY I LOOKED SMALL FOR 36 WEEKS..THINK THEY JUST BEING KIND...

FOR THOSE OF YOU JUST STARTING ON YOUR TREATMENTS...NEVER GIVE UP HOPE...IVF IS A SUCCESS...YES WE ALL TRY ALL THE THINGS THAT GO WITH IT THE ACCUPUNCUTRE WHICH HELPED ME IN SO MANY WAYS TO THE WATER TO EATING HEALTHY..THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS TO BE HAPPY WITH WHAT YOU DOING...I FIRMLY BELEIVE ITS THE IVF TREATMENT ITSELF THAT WORKS..THE EXACT TIMING OF BLOODS AND TRANSFER AND THE NICENESS OF THE NURSES AT CARE...

IM GOING TO BE BUSY NOW AND OBVIOULSY VERY BUSY WHEN FREDDO COMES...IM NOT SAYING GOODBYE BUT MORE HASTA LEUGO...OBVIOULSY ILL LET YOU KNOW HOW THINGS GO......SYOU ALL KNOW I FRIMLY BELEIVE IN THE ACCUPUNCTURE WITH DR zHAO..I THINK IT HELPS TO KEEP THE BODY RUNNING SMOOTHLY....THE WATER..NO HOT BATHS AFTER TRANSFER...LOTS VEG...HEALTHY SMOOTHIE DRINKS...NUTS SEEDS( THE WHEY PIPER TAKING..YOU FIND IN THINGS SUCH AS RICE PUDDING IF YOU DONT WANT TO TAKE AS A SUPPLEMENT..ALTHOUGH WHEY HELPS TO REPAIR THE MUSCLES..ATHLETES WHO TRAIN EVERYDAY TAKE IT AS THE MUSCLES NOT GOT TIME TO REPAIR BUT RMEBERIF YOU NOT VERY ACTIVE YOU WILL PUT ON WIEGHT WITH IT..GNC DO IT TO MAKE IT INTO A MILK SHAKE......) THE ZITA WEST BOOK IS VERY HELPFULL ON THE SUPLLEMTNS AND I THINK PUSS TAKING SOME GOOD ONES...REMEMBER IT TAKES ABOUT 3 MONTHS FOR ANYTHING REALLY TO TAKE EFFECT.OH AND WATER LOTS OF IT......I KNOW I ALWAYS GO ON ABOUT THE WATER AND THE STUFF BUT I FIRMLEY BELIVE YOU ARE WHAT YOU EAT( WHICH FOR ME RIGHT NOW IS ROSES CHOCOLATES AND BACK ON THE TOMATO SUACE SANDWICHES...ACE EATING CHOCOLATE AND NOT FEELING EVEN THE SLIGHETEST BIT OF GUILT!!!!)
I KNOW RACH SIGNING OF FOR A WHILE TOO...BUT ILL BE SEEING HER...HOPEFULLY MEETING UP WITH RACH AND CLURE NEXT WEEK....

MEL HUN SENDING YOU LOTS OF LUCK TOO......
TO KAZA THE ORIGINAL LADY HOPE YOU OK..THANKS FOR STARTING THE BOARD...
TO PASHA EMAIL ME TO LET ME KNOW HOW YOU GETTING ON...

TO PUSS AND DEB BEE SUCH LUCK IM SENDING THAT THIS IS GONNA BE YOUR TIME...
BECCA HOPE YOU OK IN SUNNY BLACKPOOL...

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT...ILL POST SOME PICTURES AND LET YOU KNOW MY NEWS AROUND THE 5TH FEB....XXXXXX

PS THANKS FOR ALL THE GIGGLES...

LOTS AND LOTS OF LOVE BAILEYPIPPIN (JULIET )  XXXXX


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls theres alot of comings and goings on here balieypippin were did u have your 4d scan not long before your busy are u bottle feeding or breast feeding i bet u don't stay a sleep very long at night now any way when to care for my percription as i was reversing out i smashed the car in to there outer building and wrote my bumper off i bet the girls in there thought it was a bomb i s**t my self and DP gobbed at me any way see u all soon love caza


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi caza..i had the 4d scan at the leeds screenign centre...but as your in sheffield i think the thornbury do it too...im going to breast feed......well at least try...although my friend given me a electric breast pump and sterilizer as well...but yes breast feeding it is....did you with your elladee....what you like crashing into car...just blame it on the tablets.......
love baileypippin  xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Well,  the Xmas decs are down, wrestled back into the boxes last night and now ready to be stuffed in the back of the garage for another year - the place looks really bare without it all now.    

Been for accupunture this morning with Dr Zhao,  then collected DH and went out for lunch - so all in all,  had a very lazy day!  Not helping the overall porky figure, I know,  but a girl's got to eat  

Started on the HRT yesterday & I'm happy to report that the paper bag is on hold so far - no spots yet,  but I bet the little blighters are lurking ready to erupt (very descriptive  ) next week!

Hope you're all having a good weekend so far!

Piper - Hope you're well and the return to work wasn't too tiring for you - at least it wasn't special offer day
- we sent FIL down just before Xmas for a breadmaker as he's much better off the starting blocks when the doors open and his elbows are wickedly sharp    He returned triumphant and we're now able to make duck sinking bread at the flick of a switch  

Deb Bee - Hows it going little buddy - little brown one at 8pm tonight?  Sounds like we're in for the first blood test on the same day -23/1 - so we have a waiting room date there.  

Juliet - nice to hear from you - reckon you're still winning on post length word for word you know!  Can quite understand you slowing down on the posting now Freddo's so near - you must have loads to think about now.  How exciting - can't wait to hear if Freddo's actually a Freda    Take care now, we'll be very pleased to hear from you whenever you feel like popping in  - give Rach & Clure a big hug from me.

Caza - don't demolish the clinic,  we still need it!   Sorry,  but I did giggle at your car park incident - it's the sort of thing I'd do as I drive around in a complete daze most of the time!  Hope you told DH it's pregnancy making your brain all fluffy!    When's your scan date?

Ruth - how are you doing?  I waited three AF's between treatments,  inc the one straight after the BFN - I think that seems pretty standard from what I've read on here,  but I know some clinics let you go back to back.  Although after the BFN in Oct, all I really wanted to do was get on with it and go again (specially as I hit 40 in Nov  ) but like you said, I think the body does need to settle down again in between,  so it's probably a good thing they make you wait.  Sheffield do seem to do things a little differently on the SP,  but I'm sure the Leed's folk are doing their best for you too so fingers crossed they do the trick this time around for you    

Debs - hope work got better on Friday.  On the stress thing I think you really do need to concentrate on putting yourself first during tx - i know that's easily said and not that easy to do though.  I tried looking at it this way last time around - in the great scheme of things, is this work stuff I'm stressing about as important to me as the possibility of having a child?  No - so then I could look whatever it is again and it becomes less of a priority & stress..  Doesn't remove annoying people I know but get their names and we'll deal with them for you!    


Big hi to anyone I've missed this time around  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys

Puss think we posted at same time...

Hope everyone is well and your all enjoying the weekend....  

Juliet - Not long now hun can't wait to find out what you have...  ...bet you so excited..Can i ask what smart cells is and what its for ..
breast feeding hope it all goes well and that your giving it a go...hope youve got your bag packed... ...If you meet up with our Clure and Rach next week say hello for me and give them a hug please...

Puss - Hows things going with the tablets have you got any spots or greasy hair...when does that little pleasure kick in...glad to hear youve got the xmas decorations down... 
always takes ages to take them down...sounds like your taking some pretty good vitamins ,,theres that much stuff to take you get overwhelmed by what to take and what not to take....

Caza - How you doing...hows the car did you get the bumper sorted what did you dh say....no i can imagine... ..are you thinking of having a 4d scan they sound pretty good..

Piper - Hows the twins...when is your due date...bet youve got a nice little belly now...give it a little rub from me....have you been buying lots of things in the sales, since your going to have to 2 lots of things....

Pasha - Where are you are you busy back at work...whens your scan date is it soon...hope your feeling ok now and not to sicky....

Mel - Will miss you , but you need a break when you need a break wishing you all the best for the future...

Becca - What you up to,, hows the scar have you healed...what happens now for you..

Hi to Rooster and Debs what you to up to where abouts are you in your treatments...

Well gonna get some tea......so will see you all later

deb bee x x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi to everybody  
Sorry not posted for a while....work has been depleting me of the will to live....! LOL 

Dee Bee I am almost through with the HRT tablets (which I decided were causing me the abdominal pain like very very very bad period pains), and will be starting my injections very soon. 

Puss, I hope you are well...I am going for hypnotherapy on Tuesday, my DH has me lined up for all sorts of alternative therapies and taking numerous vitamins and minerals!  Have started to read a Paul McKenna book called "How to change your life within 7 days" but after reading the first chapter have decided that I am a wonderful human being and I don't need him to tell me this!  And a baby would change it instantly, and he can't help me with that!  Thanks for your offer of help with all my work collegues who are annoying and stressing me out.....I will supply their names and addresses I trust this will be taken care of and MUM'S the word! LOL 

I am feeling so much more positive than I have ever felt during the last couple of attempts.  I haven't let a single negative thought enter my head.

Has anyone been watching Celebrity Big Brother?  I only recognised about 4 people! I must be getting old.  I lead a very sad sheltered life....lol

Been shopping today...and saw a 6ft x 6ft 6inch wide bed....seriously considered buying it but because it's so large I fear I may lose sight of my husband ....which might not be a bad thing! Only kidding I love him really even though he doesn't believe me half the time.  Tomorrow we are going to the Botanical Gardens to feed all the hungry squirrels....I love the way they scurry up to you and you can hand feed them...I believe 'tis good Karma and we need all the good karma we can get.

Anyway everyone, time to go and let my husband pamper me some more, which he assures me he has been  doing constantly since the day we met, and I just don't realise it, what a silly girl I am...I forgot what a wonderful husband I had.


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey Debs - if you buy that big bed you could keep fit chasing your DH around it    

Hope you had fun feeding the Botanical Gardens squirrels today - we have a big black & white photo of one of them that my mum took for a photography course she did - fattest squirrel I've ever seen - had clearly sussed out looking cute for the punters gets rewards!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi deb bee..

well smart cells is the company that do it but basically..you know how poeple sometimes need naother child or need a match when they have cancer so you have bone marrow and stuff or there was that program when that lady wnated to have another child to help fight illness the other one had...well this is that...but all it is instead of having bone marrow they take a blood sample from the babys umbilical cord after birth.its storing your own stem cells.they then test it to make sure it complete and then freeze it.......you can also get a mtch by testing memebers of your family....it costs 125 for the kit and you have to ask the midwife at the hospital if they will do  it after the birth......doncaster luckily have had  5 people have it done recently so paved the way...if you go onto their website it tells you so far which things so far it can help treat.but its like babys back up...could also helpmark and me......if you use it within the first three months you you dont pay the rest of the money to have it frozen which then costs about another grand for twenty five years.....i decided on it a long time ago..one thing after my nephew having brain cancer and the other icsi.and also for my own concerns for myself  taking the ivf drugs.........who knows hope we never have to use it so it would be the best 1250 pound i ever wasted........its very interesting.there are other companies but they were just the one we chose....i pay nearly that to insure my car for a year so int he process of it all ....we paid for everything else......gonna see if my mum is a match too...the cord is thrown away after birth so its no effort really....its not for everyone...i think soon they will do it for everyone free...stem cells is the future for curing desease etc and especilaly since they have worked out the dna formula ....and could eventually wipe out disease but for little freddo its an insurance policy...

oh i can all techinical so ill stop it now...meeting up with clure and rach on wednesday...so ill sayi hi from all you guys......

hope you all ok...
love baileypippin xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Juliet 

Thanks for that sounds like a really good idea you would think that they would offer it to everyone...i know you have to pay but at least youd know about it and be able to make that choice...i'd never heard of it before

debbie x x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hello is there anyone there........please don't say youve all left... ....where ever you all are i hope you are all ok.....

deb bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Debbee
I'm still here 
Have been back at work the last few days so no time to post only read!!!! 
How goes it with the tabs - any sign of grease or spots!!!  Puss, what about you?
Are you both in for bloods on the same date? Not too long now!
Nothing to report here really, am much better just feeling bruised in the ribs and back!! My nausea seems to have cleared up now and i have some energy back! Luckily it seems that i might have a nice 2nd trimester! My tummy's growing well so they'll be plenty for you to rub for luck in feb! Hoping that you'll all have your own bumps by then though!!
Lots of luck to everyone
love Piper x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi juliet,mel rach and becca..and anyone else who knows me.....sorry i havent been on for a while.we made a big decision a couple of weeks ago.out of the blue a letter arrived to say sheffield have been given more funding and that we could go ahead straight away with another go.we made the decision NOT to go ahead with it.the amount of stress and heartache we went thru was terrible..not to mention the weight gain..LOL!.we ripped the letter up and decided to get our life back.im a big believer in that we cant have everything in life.as long as we have each other,our family friends and of course my little dog poppy then we are good!.i hope ur all ok and that everything works fine for u all....juliet,not long now girl..give freddo a big kiss off me when he makes his grand exit!lol.take care girls....we have all helped each other so much over the past months..i hope u all carry this thread on for me.be good cos i'll keep checking up on u all.
                                                                            bye for now
                                                                                      lots of love kaz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

hi there

I'm still here too!  

Kazzi - I'd like to wish you every happiness, you sound at peace with your decision. Having the courage to rip up that letter and move on to the next stage of your lives is just marvellous - good luck to you both  

Hi Piper - well, 5 days into the dreaded HRT and i still haven't erupted yet   but there's still plenty of time - it'll creep up on me no doubt    Sorry to hear you're still feeling battered and bruised,  but it's much better news on the sickness front isn't it - you'll be (double) blooming soon,  honest    How's the house hunting going - have you seen anything that looks right yet?  Any further ideas on where you want to be? 

Deb Bee - still haven't sorted the whey protein stuff out but I think I'm going to go for it    Well,  felt so guilty about all the chocolate biscuits, mince pies and pudding yesterday I actually got on the exercise bike.  Nearly killed me...    But oh, did I feel virtuous afterwards or what - felt so good I had a sit down with a cup of tea and a chocolate biscuit!    Reckon I'll be joining the roly-poly's dance troupe soon....  Tell me you can remember them please or I'm going to shoot myself for being old...

Juliet - wow the smart cells thing sounds really good,  the price took me back a bit but it sounds like something DH and I would consider if we got that far - thanks for telling us about it I'd never heard of it before  

Debs - hows it going?  Have you moved onto the stims yet?  Hope the horrid abdominal symptoms are settling down for you..

Big   to everyone else - hope you're all well and happy  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening All...

Nice to know everybodys not disappeared.... 

Kazzi - Just wanted to say all the best to you and your dh and poppy...It is a traumatic process and can understand your decision and wanting to get back your life,,all the best.

Puss - Same boat as you mate all i seem to be doing is stuffing my face...yes i know the roly polys i was a founder member.. ...whats an exercise bike bending over tieing my shoe laces is exercise enough....when i went back to work after xmas and now could do with a couple of demis rousso frocks.... ..not sure if its my imagination but my hair feels abit greasy or maybe i put to much conditioner on and also have a spot developing under my skin on the side of my nose...feeling very glam...  ..hows things with you how you feeling any spots....

Piper - Yep me and Puss have got our bloods on the 23rd.....so will disrupte the waiting room no doubt... ...Have got my injection training next tuesday 17th...which i after say i,m dreading as i have a thing about needles.... ...rob passes out at the sight of anything medical but am counting on him not to pass out....  ...hows the bumps and bruises are they any better....glad you dont feel as sick...

Hi to everyone else,,,,Caza,Pasha ,Rach, clur, juliet, becca, debs, rooster and anyone i've missed...

deb bee x x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Kaz, I cant beleive you ripped your letter up....good for you for making such a decision!!!  I feel so happy for you and DH  . You are right, that it does cause so much stress and it takes up such a big chunk of your life.  After 3 spectacular BFNs I am living proof that it can turn you into a fruitcake.  We are going to do one more fresh cycle then NO MORE and I am actually looking forward to coming to the same conclusion as you  .  Just one thing though, could you pass the funding on to me for our last go  .

Hope you still pop in on this thread (you are the founder after all!).

Love and luck to you both  

Becca
x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everybody

Had my injection training on Monday....freaked out when Sarah (nurse) told me to inject in my leg!!! I've always done it in my belly.  But she assured me that it really wouldn't make a difference....so I will stick to what I'm happy with.  I took great pleasure watching my DH having a blood test...I just sat back and enjoyed....!! LOL  

Later the same day I went to see a hypnotherapist who hopefully is going to be helping me to sort out my everyday stress.  Just hope I don't come out of it quacking like a duck   

Only today and tomorrow left on the white HRT tablets, blood test on Monday to determine when I start the beloved injections.  Abdominal pains have subsided with the last of the brown tablets.

DH bought the 6ft bed and it will be here in about a month.....can't wait to see how we get it up our tiny stairs!

Anyway...I'm at work at the moment....'spose I'd better do some work now!

Speak again soon.

Debs


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
You're very quiet at the moment - you must all be busy popping those pills!

Debs, not long for you now  Well done on the injection training, as i was taught initially in my leg couldn't bear the thought of putting it in my tum (even though there was much more flesh!!!) so i guess it's what your used to!  Missed out on seeing dh have a blood test but did make him go and give blood instead   

Puss  and Deb Bee you're not far behind Debs either so hopefully you'll all be a great support for each other in the 2ww. Week on Monday til yuor blood tests girlies so i shall be willing af to appear next weekend!

Kaz, congratulations on your decision, i bet you feel relief now! Good luck for the future!

Becca, glad to see you posting, hope you're fully recovered and not wearing dh out too much!! Fingers crossed for a natural miracle for you!

Pasha, Caza, hope your bumps are growing nicely - any news of scans?

Juliet, how's your fibroid now? has it moved enough so that you can go for a natural labour? Hope it all goes well for you hun!

Hello to anyone i've missed, 
Take care love Piper xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello there 

Hi Piper - yes it's little brown ones at the moment. Spots and lanky hair stage but mustnt grumble as it sounds like I'm getting off lightly compared with Debs experience of them. Just get hold of a paper bag to go over my head and I'll be fine  Hope you're expanding nicely and nausea staying away 

Debs - I'm definately a leg girl too - couldn't bear the thought of sticking the needles in my tum  - and for once the fact that my pins are lily-white and pudgy was a bonus - I could see where the veins were to avoid them 

Hope your DH was brave for his blood test - mine's incredibly squeamish and is likely to keel over if shown needles, blood or pretty much anything medical.... He's a big wuss, but he's my big wuss 

Deb Bee - Are you ok, hope you're grease free and not turning into a mad axe woman or anything! Demis Roussos, oh dear that one really is a blast from the past  Really don't think we should admit to remembering him - we're young laydees remember... 

Becca - good to hear from you again, hope you're feeling well and up to chasing DH around the bedroom. Know what you mean about the funding - our bill for this round is next to me right now - maybe I should rob a bank - do you reckon they'd let me claim diminished responsibility due to HRT? 

Big hello to everyone else - hope you're all well!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls had my scan today and its twins    omg so excited hi puss little brown one not long before jabs how r the rest of u doing on the tabs ok speak soon love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening All

Caza - TWINS....     thats brilliant hope its catching...bet your dead excited.....

Puss - Hows it going mate, with the greasy hair... ...if i wash mine anymore it'll drop out... ...looking forward to seeing you at the bloods so we can have a catch up will your dh be going....I've got my bill may have to join you with robbing a bank... ..

Piper - whats happening with you.. ...are bubble and sqeak behaving themselves and letting you get plenty of rest.....have you found a new house yet...

Pasha - hows things going....are you feeling less queasy...let us know how your getting on...

Juliet - Hows you and dh and of course freddo... ...not long now are you feeling nervous,,
hope youve got your bags packed....

debs - Sounds like your injection training went well.....have to get your dh to stick your needle in...i'm dreading mine got my training next tuesday...where abouts do you come from debs...

Becca- Hows things at work, read your post on the work issues board had a similar experience myself if you want to chat pm me....try not to worry hun...

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok.....

deb bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh what brilliant news Caza   

I'm so pleased for you - big cheesy grins all around    

Wow it definately looks like it's catching round here doesn't it - come on girls,  let's hope it continues this way - brilliant!

ttfn
Puss


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Caza,
Thats excellent news    So pleased for you!

I think I must have set a trend!!! 

love Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi, I have just joined today and am very nervous, as I haven't been in a chatroom before but was just hoping for some cycle buddies at Sheffield Care.

I'm 38 but 39 in a few weeks and have started my suprefact this week 9/1/06, going to clinic again on 25th, am very nervous and very apprehensive, having been waiting for a baby for so long.  

If anybody would like to chat to me and help me through the process, I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Elliebabe,
Welcome to the thread and good luck with your treatment! 
Quite a few of the girls are cycling at the moment so should be able to help you through! Are you on day 21 long protocol? Is this your first ivf?
Sorry for all the questions!! To be fair i'll let you know my details.. me and dh unexplained, me high fsh, ttc over 4yrs, 4 months clomid all neg, 1st ivf may 05 neg, 2nd ivf oct 05 positive now pg with twins!!!

Puss, forgot to say had found house but had to pull out as chain not willing to move, have now found better house with no chain!!! Are staying round this area ish to save on petrol money for dh as can't see me being able to go back to work with twins so will be on v tight budget!! So if any of you think of any good home working ideas please let me know!!!  ps. the hair sounds lovely - hope the spots don't come out!! Debbee are you following suit too!
Debs, hope af is on its way in time for your blood test - it seemed to take Puss and me ages last time to get the go ahead to jab!! (not quite sure why we were so keen to stick needles in ourselves! )
Take care all
love Piper xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

oh TFI Friday......    

Ellibabe - Hello and welcome,  glad you've decided to join us - the more the merrier     We're a little mad at times but always willing to help!  I'm just starting my 2nd short protocol cycle,  so at the moment it's just HRT tabs for another week or so before I start on the hard stuff      

Piper - good to hear you've found another house and no chain sounds very promising!  It's such an incredibly stressful process isn't it - I hope you can manage to stay "serene"  though it.    Home working - will try to think of something suitable - but hey,  me and Deb Bee are going to rob a bank to pay for this round of treatment,  perhaps you could be the getaway driver?  We're just trying to choose which one - so far we've decided it has to be one near a Marks & Sparks so we can go shopping and get something for tea afterwards...  

Oh well - I suppose I'd better do a bit more work!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

welcome elliebabe we will all help u through i did long protocol first time and got dd elladee and this time did short and i am having twins all the nurses there r brill as for the injections u just do them and try not to think about them good luck and too all the others that r cycling i hope u all get your dream i am sure u will love caza


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi to Piper, Puss n boots and Caza

Thanks so much for your kind words and encouragement.

Yes this is my first cycle  - a little about myself.  Was married before and was going to start IVF about 9 years ago but my marriage was strong enough, spent 5 years on own and then nearly two years ago, got married again and have been trying ever since.  Both my husband and I have no children, so here's wishful thinking.  I had an ectopic pregnancy about 10 years ago.  Sorry this is all out of sync.

Believe my LH is ok and all semen analysis is ok.
Started injections on 9th Jan - go to clinic for scan and blood test on 25th to let me know when to start menopur.  Injections are ok.

Am trying not to be too optimistic but would one day like to be a mum, cats are fed up with being babied.

Speak to you all soon and look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Elliebabe

My two cats are definately baby substitutes and loving it - proper pampered pusses!    
Have to say though,  Deb Bee's has just the best name ever!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All...

Hope all you wonderful laydees are ok....and enjoying the weekend...even though its crap weather....

Elliebabe - Your very welcome to our board...as Puss said were a little mad at times but I have to say are a great bunch of mates, and are always around for advice and support....I am also on my first IVF cycle and like puss am mid way through the hrt at the mo...Also have abeautiful cat who is very spoilt her name is Millicent Fantylicious the first.. ..Wecome Aboard..

Puss - How did it go with Dr Zaoh....did you do any retail therapy... ...may have to do a couple of bank raids am in desperate need of the money...  .. What can i say about my hair very lank n greasy.....hows yours what about spots.... what have you got planned this weekend....

Piper - Good news on the house front... ...you can definately join me and Puss for the bank jobs as the get away driver I'd get lost.... ...hows bubble n squeak hope you are all well...will put my brain in gear to think of a home job for you...are you at work this weekend...

Caza - Hows things with you and the twinnies have you told people around you,,, did they know you were having IVF.....hope your having a restful weekend....

Becca - where are you ....hope you are ok and not been on cause your to busy....

Debs - Is it this weekend for your AF,,, hope it comes for your blood tests...will you then start your injections...

Juliet - Hows you and freddo .....bet your excited....say hello to rach and clur if you speak to them....

Pasha - Where are you busy buying lots of clothes....let us know how your getting on....

Hi to everyone else will catch you later...

deb bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Yayyyy, being 40 does have some compensations!!

Was just taking a sneaky peek over at the "TTC over 40" thread and found them having a whale of a time making the icons dance across the screen......


        


It's the little things that please me!


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Wow, Puss, I've been on this site since I was an egg (pardon the pun) and I have never learnt to do that   If it's easily explained and if you can be bothered, pl let me know how.

Hello to Ellie Babe, good luck with your cycle.  You are with one of the best clinics so you hang on in there for that   result.

A big hello to Piper, Pasha, Rach, Caz, Kazzi, Deb Bee (who resurected me from my little hole, lol  ), Debs and Bailey....hope I have nt missed anyone, though I know I have.

I hope we dont dry up on this thread, so to speak.....which reminds me, I have no sign of ovulation yet, SO, girls, please do loads of ovulation dancing   for me so me and DP can get to do some serious BMS jiggy   .

Take care.  I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and are enjoying CBB 

Love and luck.

Becca
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi to everyone today,

I have found this site really interesting but I am still coming to terms with all the abbreviations, I'm sure I will get there.

Hope everybody is well.

Once I get to know you all a little better, I will be able to include myself with the conversations, but don't want to intrude too much.

Just one quick question between girlies.

I am on suprefact from the 9th and the last couple of days, my boobs are killing me, is this normal.  Any answers greatfully received.

Cheers Guys and hopefully speak again soon.


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Becca

Great innit - here's a little dance just for you   

          

You add icons in as usual on the post reply screen,  then highlight them and press the button on the toolbar above the icons with an M and a left arrow on it.  Have fun  

Come on laydees - who can do the best dance then!!    

Love 
Puss
x

PS Elliebabe - you're not intruding,  we like having new friends so get your oar in as much as you like


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, Just a quick question, are all you ladies under Care at Sheffield or are some of you at Jessops's, I don't want to intrude if I should be on different thread

Good luck to you all....

Love Rebecca x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls i can tell its twins i can't stop being sick   yes we told every one we were having ivf they were great when i had the ectopic no one new and i found it hard so this time we told every one even every one at work and they were so supportive and happy knowing all what we go through have u told any one about your TX love caza


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi becca 1 your fine to join us the more the merry yer love caza              thanks for learning me that puss


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello Becca, another Becca with stage 4 endo, how spooky.

We are all at CARE Sheffield, as far as I know, but you are more than welcome to this thread.  I was toying with going to Jessops as I've had surgery by prof ledger.  Is that why you are at Jessops?  Have you seen the prof too?

Puss thanks for instructions, I'll fiddle with it after my tea.

Becca
x


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, Thanks for your messages. 

Becca, I'm not really sure how I ended up at Jessops really, I have been under Prof Li at Jessops for my IF problems.  Late last year I flipped slightly   and decided to call the whole TTC thing a day after only 1 month on Clomid.  The next step after Clomid was IVF.  I wrote to my Prof and explained how I was feeling and then low and behold he recommended us for the IVF and we're staring on Monday, so bit of a whirl wind really!!  I'm under Prof Skull at Jessop's for the IVF, but wasn't given a choice, if I'm honest I thought Care only did Private, but obvioulsy not.  I'm happy with Jessops so far though, they all seem really nice.

Anyway, good luck to you all, with what ever stage your at.

Love Rebecca xxx (I'll use my Sunday name, since Becca is already in use, it's easier!!)


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello ladies

How is everyone today  

Had the in-laws over for dinner yesterday,  spent half the day trying to be a domestic goddess and the other half getting over a very large lunch  

Went to see Dr Zhao on Sat lunchtime for accupuncture,  my pulse was better than usual,  so much as I hate to admit it,  the exercise bike must have done me some good last week which means I'll have to continue on the bloomin thing....  

Rebecca - nice to meet you!  It'll be interesting to hear how you get on at Jessops - best of luck for your cycle.  A few of us are starting treatment this month - you're very welcome to join us  

Caza - poor you,  being sick already!  Bet you're still on cloud 9 aren't you though!  Our close family & friends know about the treatment and our boss at work (both work for the same person luckily) - decided we'd find it more difficult to keep it all under wraps I think.  Hope you find a way of keeping the sickness at bay - look after yourself  

Deb Bee - I've still not organised getting the whey protein - really must pull my finger out!  Which day are you going for injection training did you say?  Think you'll feel much less nervous once you've done that - there's quite a lot to take in,  but it's all pretty straightforward once you've actually had a go at doing it yourself.  Decided which bank to go for yet?  Got to pay our bill after the blood tests on Monday or I think they'll lock the door and not let us out 

Becca - come on,  where's your dance then!!!      Are you too busy doing the ov jiggy      Have fun!!

Debs - hows it going?  Didn't you have your first blood test today?  Are they letting you start stims or do you have to go for another one?  It took Piper & I three return visits before they let us get on last time around - hope you dont have to wait that long to get stabbing  

Piper - hope bubble & squeak are behaving themselves and you're not working too hard.  Any progress on the house you had your eye on?  

Juliet - not long to go now,  are you taking it easy or running around like a mad thing still    Are you all organised now?  Case packed, nursery done, nappies ready?  Sooooo exciting      Please say hi to Clur and Rach if you see them - still thinking of them both!

Elliebabe - don't think I had sore boobs with the suprefact - just headaches as I recall,  but I was taking it alongside the menopur so it could have been that instead.  I'm not sure there is a "normal" for side-effects - from what I've read ladies seem to have all sorts of odd feelings on these drugs.  Hope it's not to awful  

Couldn't find an exercise bike icon for my dance - so this'll have to do!!

        


ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Puss,
You do make me laugh, hope you don't ride your exercise bike backwards!! 

     

Are we still all meeting the end of feb? What date was it? And do any of the new ladies want to come? Are we meeting again at the haha?

Anyway sending you bucketloads of   baby dust
love Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi to Puss and all

Thanks for your words of wisdom, spoke to clinic today and it is completely normal, they seem a little better today as long as DH doesn't touch at moment lol.

I do hope everything is going well for everybody else.  Not much happening with me except injections until 25th, then find out if I can start the menopur.

All take care,


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening All...

              

Puss - OMG what have you started.... ... going for my injection training tomorrow getting myself worked up.. ..relying on you girls if I don't take it all in....glad your pulse is up mate how many times a week are you on the old exercise.. ..hows the tablets going....

Piper - hows everyone.. ...think were all still up for meeting in feb sure it was the 20th or something at HAha bar,,will look in my diary...

Caza - Sorry your feeling   hope you feel better soon...are you at work...

Becca - How you doing mate...have been doing some serious ovulation dancing.. 
any signs.....

Rebecca - Welcome aboard the sky lark...you can join us any time what did you start yesterday did you have an appointment....like the sunday name....

Elliebabe - Tape DH hands behind his back..   suffer with them myself so know how painful they can be....feel free to join in the conversation anytime...

Hi to everyone else hope you have a fab night....I'll probably dream of 6 foot needles...  ....

deb bee x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi to Deb bee and all

Just to let you know that I am sell injecting suprefact since the 9th, it's not too bad, just make sure you don't go in the same spot everytime.  You will be fine.  I don't like needles myself and have found this a breeze, do it every night just as home and away is starting, so takes my mind off it.

Hope this helps and good luck to you with your training.  I had Caroline at Care and she was lovely.

Hope everybody else is ok and good luck with all your tx.


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

*SEE - I'M NOT A COMPLETE NUMPTY!!!*


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

*COME ON OVARIES - OVULATE!!!*


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Deb Bee, forgot to wish you all the best for your injection training tomorrow  .  I was dead worried but felt sooo much better after the training as they really put you at your ease and make sure that you OK before doing it yourself.

Love and luck.

Becca
xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh excellent dancing girls  

Nighty night -  this girl definately needs beauty sleep right now 
Puss
x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi to everybody

Sorry not posted for a while.....     

Had blood test yesterday but told to return on Wednesday for another one, bit disappointed as I had mentally prepared myself to start my injections that night....will have to be calm and wait...should be good at that by now.

Puss - u said u saw Dr Zhao on Saturday lunchtime? Well I saw her Saturday teatime!  My first acupunture ever and I thought it all went very well...am going there again tonight and again next Saturday.

Know what you mean about the costs, I am in for robbing a bank with you all ! LOL 

All my family and friends know about our IVF and am finding it supportive unlike our first attempt where no-one knew except my boss.

I live in Lowedges in Sheffield but work in Chesterfield which is where I am originally from.  So I am lucky that I don't have very far to travel to Care.

Caza.....many congratulations....what a lucky woman you are.  I hope it's catching....

When my AF arrived on Saturday I could not believe the pain... .luckily the pain only lasted that day!  

Debs


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debs, 
Just had to reply to you! Don't despair yet . Last cycle Puss and I went for bloods Monday, wednesday and Friday and finally got the goahead to jab on the Friday.... they really try to catch you at the best time of your cycle  )
Send my love to Dr Zhao tonight, I can't sing her praises highly enough!
Take care, love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Debs 

As Piper says,  don't despair - it can take a few days for your homones to rebound after being hit with the HRT  regime - but I know it's a pain having to wait when you're all ready to get on with it - keep your chin up  

Hey - I'm in Woodseats & both Deb Bee & I work in C'field too...    

Hi Piper - think we said Sat 25 Feb for the get together,  I'm looking forward to it - do you think we should grace the Ha Ha with our presence again - at least we know where it is!    

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi to all

Hope you are well and everything going along as it should.

Sorry if I am interrupting, but this get together you are having, is anybody invited.  I would like to join you all if you don't mind, and if it is private, I do understand.

Deb bee - hope your injection training went ok.

Hopefully hear from you soon


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Ellibabe 

Love to see you at the get-together - definately the more the merrier   and some of us were definately a little merry last time   

We'll be the bunch in false moustaches so no-one recognises us from last time - apparently we were a little rowdy   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hiya All

What a day ... ...got myself all worked up for my injection training   and it wasn't bad...DH kept laughing at me I bent 2 needles and then when i injected my self she told me to pull it out...so i started to pull the plunger out....  till she shouted stop...  and said the whole needle...DH just shook his head.... ..made him take me for a treat for being brave... ;

Puss - what have you started with the dancing smilies they make me dizzy.. ..what are you up to do you finish your hrt on friday...think it was the 25th....think we should go for wigs as well as tashs just to make sure.... 

Piper - hows you all bubble n sueak.. ...bet your getting a right bump now....hows work going are you getting plenty of rest....whats happining with the house....

Becca - hows thigs thanks for the IM, glad you feel brighter... ...you were right felt better after injection training...just got to get the first one over and done with....

Ellibabe - Your welcome to come to the get together...anyone is....caroline at care is really nice....

debs - Good luck for your bloods tomorrow....what do you do work wise.....

juliet - Hi hows things... were you meeting the lovely clur and rach tomorrow or was that last week think i've lost the plot but if its tomorrow say hi to them for me....

Caza - Hi hows things... thought of you today when i was coming out of care with your accident...  is the car better....

Hi to everyone else...    

deb bee x x


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Deb Bee, We started our IVF on Monday, I had my baseline scan and did my 1st injection, which wasn't as bad as I thought it would be!

I'm doing the Antagonist Protocol which means I had to go on CD2 of my cycle for the scan and start injecting on CD3, unfortunatly CD2 fell on Sunday (ACU at Jessops closed) which is why I went yesterday instead.

I'm glad your Injection Training went well, I've done 2 now and both were fine, although the first one bled more than this mornings.  Dreading from Friday onwards though as I have to start injecting x 2 per day!! 

Things we do hey!

Bye for now Rebecca x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls deb bee its horrible injection training i was so nerves did u get a auto injector yes the cars OK i still keep being sick but well what am i to moan too a sick note in to work but don't no if i will get payed as they say sickness in pregnancy is not an illness any way speak soon love caza


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hiya All

Debs here....had my blood test this morning....just waiting to ring clinic to find out the result.

I work at Lift company, we install and repair passenger lifts, I'm the office administrator, well general dogsbody to everybody to be precise!

I saw Dr Zhao last night, very nice lady, very easy to talk to.  Then it hit me!!! On Saturday I told her I was suffering with extremely bad period pain and she said she would do something for the pain.  It wasn't until yesterday that I realised that the pain disappeared within 2 hours of seeing her on Saturday.  Something must be working!!!

Fingers crossed X X X

Met someone at Care this morning that had travelled all the way from Edinburgh for her IVF treatment, she had driven through the night...made me realise how lucky I was to live so close.

Anyway I must get back to work....paperwork doesn't move itself!

Debs


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Just got through to Care.....guess what...blood test results....NOT READY YET!  Have to return on Friday for another test.

Debs


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debs, I'm starting to think that Friday is the norm for starting!!! I remember saying on many occasions that short protocol was very inappropriately named and that more accurately called SLOW protocol!!! 
Puss and Debbee, Do you have your first test on monday? You never know if by a miracle you were ready to go by then you'd be catching up with Debs!!
Caza, your company can't discriminate against you for being pregnant. Maybe you should have a chat with your dr i'm sure he'd be happy to put something vague on your sick note.. maybe just put gynae complications!!
Rebecca, It sounds like yours is a short protocol version too so it sounds like you and Debs will be stimming together, closely followed by Debbee and Puss! Good luck to you all, sending you loads of babydust! 
Debbee, Juliet, Clure and Rach met last week!! what r u like? The drugs must have got to you!!! Will pass on your message though and will also let them know that the Feb meet is going ahead - how will the timing be with your cycles? Will you all have tested? Puss, think the haha will be fine - they didn't chuck us out so thats a good start!
Right so open invitation.... 25th feb lunchtime at the haha bar in sheffield... let us know if you want to come! Debbee, Puss, and Elliebabe can I put you down as definites? If you can all decide asap and then we can get a table booked!
Take care all
love Piper xx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Dear Piper and all

Yeah as far as I know at moment I am a definite, can you let me know the address of the bar as I am coming from Barnsley and I will have to type into sat nav (woman - can't read a map).

By the 25th, hopefully I should be on 2ww or have my results but still d regging at moment, got AF today and injecting tonight was painful, got another bruise, but I think that is all part of it, so everything is going as planned at moment.  Going back to care next wed 25th for bloods to see if I can start next lot of injections menopur (think that is stimming).

Hope everybody else is fine and tx is going along brilliantly.

Hear from you all soon


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

oh          I've just done a massive post and lost it...... 

I'm so piddled off with it  - I can't face doing it all again.

Yes Piper I'm a definate - can't wait to see the bump!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hiya...... 

Piper - I'm a defo for the 25th... ..can't wait to see how your bumps grown and give it a rub... .think you may be right if me and puss kick off on monday we will be the same as debs....trying to decide what to do with work time off etc.... The crew met up last week tell you i'm losing my mind....  ...

Puss - I did a long post the other night and lost it... ..why does that happen....think we had better behave on the 25th...... ...no drink.... ...

Elliebabe - Will be good to see you on the 25th...I come by train as I'd get totally lost coming in the car and would never be seen again.... .. Me and Puss will probably be at care next weds so we may meet up....

debs - Blood test friday....be patient hang on in there...how often do you go to see dr zhoa...

caza - Think its pretty ****ty if you don't get paid when off sick... ..agree with piper you should have something else put on your sick note... ...how long have you been signed off for...

Rebecca - what does ''Antagonist Protocol mean'' whats the difference....or am i being  .. will send you positive vibes on friday when your jabbin twice....

becca - Where are you.....hows things

Hi to everyone else......lots of ... 

deb bee x x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Deb bee

Ok c u on 25th, just give me info a little nearer the time.

As for next week, I will be there at 11am.  Maybe c u.

all take care


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

hi girls

Are you missing me!!!!!!!! came on for a nosey to see how you all are! I'm a deffo for the 25th! and I've got the money off vouchers from the last time we were there!

Love Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, still waiting for first ov since op  .  I keep twittering on the DP about CM .  He has nt got a clue what I am talking about, lol, but is liking all the bms, dirty pig, hee hee.  There is no danger of him feeling 'used'.  He said we should go for it every night   so we dont have to spend another 3K on ivf.  

Hope you are all OK.  I really wish I could meet you all.  If you do a Friday or weekend night one time I could perhaps make it then   

Rebecca, I think you should have your name back hun.  I dont mind being called Endo Girl or Sex Bomb.  I am open to other suggestions.

Puss when do you start tx ?

Rach, good to see you posting    What you been up to then ?

Hi to Piper, Deb Bee, Caza and all you other lovely ladies.

See you later.  Love.

Dirty Trollop.
x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Just thought I'd let you all know I start my first injection tonight then two injections from Saturday night onwards!!!

Was beginning to think I would never start (not a patient bunny!).

Will chat later...must get some work done....tgi FRIDAY!!!

Debs


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All...

Well I'm feeling really confused as i finish my hrt tonight....but AF arrived yesterday morning so am feeling pretty ****ty is this normal to start your AF before finishing hrt ?have rung care but not got back to me yet.....So will defo be in for bloods Monday morn....

Rach - Mate hows it going...nice to hear from you ...how did the get together go last weds did you and Clur get a hello and a hug from me i ordered one specially.....  ...nice to know you've not forgotten us hows things going,,, hows murray....and hows our Clur.....
Seems ages since youve been on the board for a natter...... ..hope your keeping well...

Puss - Come on jump up and down      get your AF to arrive this weekend need a fellow nutter for bloods monday  ...what you up to this weekend....

Piper - Where are you mate, busy at work, or are you taking it easy like you should be.....
hows things with you whens you next scan feb.....

Becca alias Dirty trollop...  -  must say it does have a ring to it...... ...DP wanting it every night typical man...but have you got the stamina... ...but i suppose its worth a try I've just paid my ivf bill and its a hell of alot of money...  ... Shame you can't make the 25th do you work in the day.....

Debs - First injection tonight really pleased for you will be thinking of you tonight ...is DH going to chase you round the bedroom... ..shame youve not got your new big bed yet....
Let us know how you get on....

Elliebabe - Glad you can  make the 25th....hows the injections going are you make a nice pattern on your legs abit like a dot to dot... 

Caza - Where are you...are you also resting......are you still feeling sick...hows the club note going how long did he sign you off for...

will catch up later hi to anyone i've missed

luv

deb bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Debs, congratulations on getting to your first jab!!!  Know exactly how you feel - I thought i'd never start..... luckily I had Puss with me to keep me company!
Good luck for your jab tonight!

Debbee, AF is okay to arrive any time from when you stopped one colour of those tablets (forget which colour - brown?) So you're absolutely fine! Good luck for your bloods on Monday!

Puss! Jump up and down and get af to arrive!!! 

Hi to everyone else, 2wks 4days till my scan!!
Love Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls your all Nealy there for your jabs good luck yes still feel sick and being sick got sick note for 2 weeks midwife booked me in yesterday can't wait for my next scan when i told her i was so sick she said brilliant u r having twins so speak soon love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi laydees 

I'm jumping!  I'm jumping!  
Still all to play for,  last little white pill tonight and rotten old aunty's got all weekend to turn up  

Deb Bee - sorry to hear you're feeling poop me dear,  make DH wait on you hand and foot - peel you grapes,  that sort of thing....    I'm going to be there on Mon too (I hope!) - last time around she waited until Sunday afternoon to turn up!  I've not paid my bill yet - got that pleasure on Monday     

Deb's - congrats on getting off the jab starting blocks - hope it all goes swimmingly tonight.

Piper - ooo new scan photo's - we'll be able to see bubble & squeak in all their glory at the Ha Ha  

Rach - great to hear from you - yes,  we're missing you!!    Hope life's treating you well - and that you're giving Murray lots of jolly good workouts - no slacking now    Very pleased you're still coming out to play in Feb (and not only cos you've got the money off vouchers of course  ) - can't wait to catch up!
  
Becca (Sex Bomb, Dirty Trollop) lol - well done and keep it up (!) is all I can say really - DH is clearly enjoying being a sex slave so make the most of it - sounds like you'll be signing in "Well and truely knackered from Blackpool" soon 

Caza - hi there,  did you sort your sick note out?  If you normally get paid when you're sick then your employer can't refuse to pay you now if you're covered by a doctors note - pregnancy related or not - makes no difference.  Don't let them tell you otherwise - they're taking the ......!    

Elliebabe - how are you doing - hope you've got no more bruises!

Weekend plans - facial at 9am tomorrow (and oh boy do I need it - spotty herbert or what   ),  then Dr Zhao at 11:45,  and from that point anything could happen.  I could be abducted by aliens,  I could win 85 million on the lottery tonight,  I could elope with George Clooney (oh bum, AF's due!),  the possibilities are endless......    

OK let's face it,  I'll probably end up doing Sainsburys and watching Casualty.....  
  
Right - I feel a curry coming on - big hello to anyone I've missed by the way!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Deb Bee, I'm not totally sure what the difference between Antagonist & Short Protocol is!!! Looking at the bumf from the clinic the only difference I can see is that short protocol uses GnRH *analogue* drugs at the start of the cycle followed by gonadotophin injections an the antagonist uses GnRH *antagonist* (orgalutran) from day 5 or 6?? Apparently it "simplifies the stimulation regime and lessens the time it takes to complete the cycle"...........Hmm, I'm still none the wiser now I've typed that!! 

Becca, you call yourself what ever you want, I'm used to being called all sorts, some not so nice, so I'm happy whatever!! 

Bye for now Rebecca xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Becca,
Think i know the difference..... Short protocol you jab suprefact, then start menopur - the suprefact stops you ovulating too early.
Antagonist I think you just jab menopur and then have the orgalutron to stop you ovulating too early.
But other than that very similar timescales so you should all be 2ww buddies!!!
Sending you all lots of       
love Piper x


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, yep that sounds like it Piper.

I've been for a scan this morning, I have 8 follies on the left, 2 that are 14mm and 1 that is 13mm, the others vary around 10mm and then on the right I have 3, 1 that is 13mm and the other 2 that are a bit small.  The scanning lady seemed to think I have another 2 - 3 day's growing before we do EC, so I'm off for a scan on Monday morning to check again.

Hope you're all okay, can't stay long as I'm off to get my hair done!

Love Rebecca xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Rebecca -  well done - loads of lovely follies there  
Have a good weekend!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Guys

Hope your all fine and tx is coming along great.  Piper and caza, you look after the bundle of joys.

Me, when still injecting suprefact, going on wed for bloods and scan to see if I can start menopur, got AF last wed, so everything seems to be going along nicely.  Just wish I had a few less bruises on the old legs.  But hopefully it will be worth it.

Looking forward to seeing your all on the 25th Feb, and you never know, some of us might bump into each other at sheffield one of these days.

All of the best to all of you, lots of baby dust

Elliebabe


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Debs here....was shaking like a leaf last night when I had to mix 3 powders of Menopur for my second injection.  DH was a great help, he mixed the first 2 for me as my hands were shaking!!!  Not good when it's me that's doing the injecting! LOL 

Saw Dr Zhao on Saturday - counted the needles - 14 - yes I not only have to stick myself with 2 needles a night I go and pay someone else to stick me too!  I find it very relaxing though I must admit even though one of the needles she put in my left leg hurt like crazy.

Ellibabe you are brave injecting into your leg, I freaked out at the very thought of it.  I have to do it in my belly (as there is lots of it).

Rebecca your follies seem to be growing nicely, I felt really bloated when I was at your stage how do you feel?

Puss has your af arrived yet?  What you want to do is to plan an nice evening out...af is sure to show!!! 

I will be at CARE on Monday at 8am for a blood test, if any of you are there I am the one whose DH is wearing shorts!  Yes I know it's bloody cold out there but he always wears his shorts no matter what the weather.

Debs


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Jaccuziman, I don't feel too bad really, my tummy is a bit bloated, but that might be down to the huge Sunday dinner I've just troffed  

Just had headaches really with the injections, nothing else.

Off back for another scan in the morning, so may find out when EC will be.

Hope everyone is okay Love Rebecca xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

The  arrived this morning, so I'll be there in that blood test queue tomorrow morning too  m

Debs/Deb Bee - I'll be looking out for you    

(I'll be solo,  DH has been let off this time..)  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls good luck with all your bloods and scans tomorrow love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening.....

Well looks like its gonna be a good old knees up at care tomorrow so up to now we've got Puss and Debs and me.....  i'm also on my own Dh has escaped this one...

Puss - Glad AF arrived for you must have been the jumping up and down you did... ...how was the facial and the spots... ...I've washed my greasy hair that much have now got to book myself in for a colour... ..not really been bothered by spots...

Piper - Be good to see your new scan photo at Ha HA...good job your so knowledgeable with all this short / long / antagonist mylarky.....hope your all well

Debs - Hope we got to meet tomorrow...will look for the man with the hairy legs.... ...hows the injections going have you got many bruises...

elliebabe - Hope your bloods go well on weds so you can move on to yet more injections...... 

Rebecca - Sounds like you've got a lot of lovely follies...hope the scan goes well tomorrow let us know how you get on.....

Caza - Hope your feeling abit better and not to sicky...Booked in with the midwife fantastic... 

Hi to everyone else will catch up soon and will see Puss n Debs tomorrow ...

Deb bee x x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone......Becca, Puss, Rach, Deb Bee, Clure, Baileypippin, Piper, Caza, Mel... long time no see.......  ............ sorry  

Hope you are all well...... and hi to everyone I've not met......     
Sorry not been in contact..... been so so busy with the house..... well hubby has!!  

You all sound like you're all doing really well with your treatments    will seriously  keep up with you all now ..... good luck for tomorrow girlies       be thinking about you    Will log on tomorrow to see how you're all doing  

Not much to tell you really..... just busy knocking down walls and building new ones and plaster and electrics hanging everywhere ...... but we're getting there.  Hubby's working so hard bless him to get everything sorted before Tick and Tock arrive....... he's shattered.  I'm o.k.  Have had a few weeks feeling fine then the sickness came back to slap me in my face at the end of last week..... but I'm not actually being sick    which I'm truly grateful for   ( Caza ..... Bless..... really feel for you .... hope you "turn the corner" soon    

Met my midwife last week....  ......  and heard some terrible stories about her..... (she has no concept of patient confidentiality...... I have been warned!)  SO.... exciting times ahead.  Got a scan booked at Jessops on the 10th of February.  Can't wait  .  Getting fat you'll all be pleased to hear    .  When I look down..... I can't see the top of my "NO NO place"      ..... pre booking regular appointments with the beauty salon already !!!  Anyway.... less of that......

Will speak to you tomorrow...... sorry not done any personals...... 
Take Care 

Much love Pasha xxx

P.S      Piper..... can you put me down for 25th of Feb?

P.P.S    Puss.... will have to work out getting these animated pictures to move across page...... not sure about the    swimming backwards though......


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Rebecca, those follies sound just the job    I am thrilled for you...so far...so good  

Hope you all had a good weekend girls.  DP still does nt feel 'used and dirty'  .  I've got a really bad cold (yes again) and I am covered in snot so I'm hardly Mrs Adorable...but what the hey!!!

Take care.

Becca
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Yayyy  Pasha's back   

Great to hear from you gal - we thought you'd run off with the milkman or something 
Very pleased to hear tick n tock are doing well - and making you fatter (have you caught up with us chubbies yet   )    Keep that man hard at it so you can nest!!

The waiting room this morning was a bit of a riot - met up with Deb Bee, Debs and her DH (as promised, in his shorts, and very nice too     ),  and well, let's just say I missed my turn due to excess gassing taking place in the corridor.....  

Came out of the treatment room to find our Clur holding court with DH too    so we made a bit more noise   

CLUR - know you're lurking   - was dead chuffed to see you mate & I wish I'd had longer to catch up    Will mail you..

Well girls - the verdict was I'm not ready to start jabbing yet,  so who's up for a rematch on Wednesday morning then?

Oh well, got to go to supermarket now or the cat's starve....

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Puss and everyone

Hope all is well.

I am at care on Wed but not till 11 so probably would have missed you.

see you soon

Elliebabe


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Well defo up for the rematch on weds... ...I'm not ready either..shall we take buns and a flask of tea so we can have a good natter...certainly isn't quiet when were all around...better than sitting in silence... 

Pasha Pasha Pasha....     ...hi mate glad to hear from you...we were talking about you today at care wondering where you were your ears must have been burning..  glad to know you are well along with tick n tock... ..hows it been going at work....Fatter I dont believe it are you as big as my jelly belly....  

Puss - Have to agree with you was really good seeing our Clur....didn't realise what a hunky guy shes got ...  clur i hope your not reading this....  looks like were up for weds must make sure i turn my lights on this time when driving... 

Piper - Hows things ....we behaved oursselves today at care ...honest...hows bubble n squeak....

Elliebabe - Well get to meet one day... ..well try not to wreck the place for you... ...what you there for ...

Debs - Nice to meet you and your Dh today, and have a natter ... ... have you thought anymore about your hols....has dh legs thawed out yet.... 

Becca - Snotty again whats up with you girl...are you taking your vitamins.. ...hope you feel better soon...thought your dh would be worn out by now.... 

Clur - Mate what can i say was really pleased to see you today and meet your DH...if you ever tire of him I could put him to use...   ...you looked really well even though you said you were tired, hope work goes ok for you tonight.....

Rebecca - how did the scan go any news on EC...

Caza - Hi how you doing....

deb bee x x x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Deb Bee and Puss really nice to meet you finally yesterday and agree much nicer to chat than sit in silence like everybody else.  We will be there again tomorrow for another blood test ... not much blood left they've had it all!!    

DH legs have thawed out....

Think am going insane....on the way to work this morning I burst into tears, when DH asked what was wrong I had absolutely no idea!!!    I just felt the need to cry...5mins later I felt better.

Puss have you gotten over the shock of paying yet?

Decided about the holiday....if negative will still go away in September and then try again after the holiday, and  if positive   then will be cancelling holiday, think it is for the best.

Debs


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi girls,
Just lost a huge post so just going to say...
Sounds like you had  a ball at care yesterday - Good luck to you all tomorrow - don't scare the other poor ladies!!
Pasha, glad to have you back! Think yourself lucky - I can barely see my toes!! 

Finally, I have Me, Pasha, Debbee, Rach, Puss and Elliebabe down for the meal on 25th Feb - anymore takers? Puss as you're a local go would you be able to book the table for us and see if theres a special menu again?

Thanks hun
love Piper xx


----------



## rooster (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello again ladies, us repromed girls are back on for a while so was just checking up on how you are all doing - sounds like you're all well on the way!  Good luck to everyone starting tx or in tx at the mo, hope everything is going well.  I will be hoping to go for EC on the 25th so will miss your get together, have a good time


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

well helllllllllooooooooo  
its the return of the clure 
just to say i will also be at care tommorow too, so bring it on!

debbie.....nigels wondering if he should wear a suit tommorow or are you a fan of the more casually dressed chap?. hes also promised to wear his £19 calvins. so your in for a treat. ask him nice and you might get more than you bargained for!

yes bring buns .....but please no fresh cream.....will be knackered tommorow as on nites now....grrrrr.....smashing to see my buddies puss and debs...the waiting room was astounded and EVERYONE was listening in to our conversation. debs must congratulate you on your cussin, im amazed how many "f "ings you can fit in one sentence...even more than me.....UNHEARD OF!!!!!

anyway thats all folks....
loads o love to you all......pasha good to hear from you.
im off back into hiding/ lurking now.

our clure xxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Whehey - finally tempted our Clure out to play!  

        

Looks like the waiting room's the place to be tomorrow - cos it sounds like Deb Bee's going to get more than a blood test at this rate       

Should we sell tickets?  

Hi Piper - yes no problem - I'll give it until the weekend to catch anyone else up for the Ha Ha then book it for us.  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello Laydeeeees.....

Just a quickie to say fingers crossed for you all tomorrow       I can imagine the noise level in the waiting room          SHOCKING ....... but we have  got a reputation to keep up   

Looking forward to seeing you all ..........      
Hope tonight's not too tiring or busy for you our Clure  

Well.... better pop off...... got dinner to make.....  bought some jam doughnuts from supermarket this evening...... they look far more appealing     but it won't impress hubby will it ?

Anyway...... give my love to everyone tomorrow

Take care speak soon

Lorra love Pasha xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Well its all go again tomorrow at Care.....Clur what can i say....will die of embrassment tomorrow.....  all though i have to say am looking rather fetching tonight no make up..have a couple of nice spots brewing.... ..am sat here in my teddy bear wincycette (however you spell it) Pyjamas and purple teddy bear socks stuffing my face I look gorgeous...  ...abit like Waynette slob....

Puss - See you tomorrow mate...hows your spots..bet people in waiting room were all wondering how we all knew each other....we should mention tomorrow that were all from a commune or a harem.... 

Debs - round 2 tomorrow will dh be suitably dressed in his shorts....don't think your insane a little cry is obviously what you needed and made you feel abit better..

Piper - its really    annoying when you lose a big post ....sat here thinking of your tum and not being able to see your toes ...WICKED...

Pasha - Jam doughnuts,, Fab take them out of the packet and tell dh you made them yourself.... ... don't forget when eating them don't lick your lips.... 

Hi to everyone else...

deb bee  x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls all that talking theres loads of u i bet care don't no whats hit them well i have lost 4lb with being sick but to be expected wish u all luck with the bloods and scans love caza [flash=200,200][/flash]


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi to you all

Went to care this morning for bloods to see if I can start stimming.  Just rung up and start tonight, seems everything is going to plan.  Will be back again on Friday.

Hope everybody else is fine with tx.

xxx Elliebabe


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Girls,

So sorry for not posting in ages. I haven't really felt up to it for some reason. Things have progressed rapidly since I last posted. I start stimming tonight!!!!! Can't really beleive it to be honest. D/regging was awful. I swear I have had every side effect I could possibly have with Suprefact!! DH has bruised me to within an inch of my life with the jabs too!! Bless him.

Anyhoooooo ...... I've been trying to read the posts but you girls can gas for England so I'm kinda confuddled 

Seems as if most of you have started your tx and from the sounds of it you all had a real good time in the waiting room the other day 

Elliebabe ... It looks as if we are at exactly the same point in our treatment cycle. I'm starting Menopur tonight and have to go for a blood test on Friday 

I'm gonna try and catch up on all your posts and attempt to do some personals later on girls.

I'd also love to come to the Feb meet but I'm hoping to have the good news of a BFP to share with you by then. Not sure how I'll feel about coming if it's a BFN but I'll deffo try my best.

Well, as I say I'm gonna read the EPIC that you gals have written later on and attempt those personals.

Lots of love and babydust   

Michelle xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

MrsCarter,

Nice to hear that someone is on the same wavelength as me.  This is my 1st cycle, so just bobbing along at moment.  I will be at the meet on 25th and will be at care on Friday but it will be nearer 9am as they have real trouble getting blood out of me.  Took 3 people this morning, so I think they will run for the hills when I walk in Friday.

Hope everything goes well with injection and you are lucky, your hubby is doing yours, I have to do mine myself as my hubby works away all week.

Maybe see you Friday and anybody else who will be there.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies - just a quickie tonight!

Great to see Deb Bee, Clur & Nige for gossip in the waiting room again - no dancin, cussin or fightin but I suspect loads of noise again    Well - we've got a rep to protect now haven't we!  

Sorry to have missed Debs (and her DH's knees  ) & Ellibabe though - catch you some other time no doubt girls!  

Well,  I'm still not ready to start jabbing yet (no surprise there....) so I'm back again on Friday...... 

Deb Bee - come on - it's killing me - are they letting you start??  
Elliebabe - hooray! at least someone's moving on after the blood tests today - good luck
Michelle - great to have you back,  hey - you're moving onto stimms too - good luck to you too   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning......

Sorry didn't post last night but went out ,,, so didn't have tilme to boot the old pooter up.....  .....Well you'll be seeing me on friday as I am also not ready..... ...what can you say puss...... 

Puss - looks like it'll be me and you starting on friday then do you think.....well looks like its going to be another riotous waiting room although i thought we behaved very well.....

Caza - Hun hope your feeling better....do you feel sick all day or just at certain times....

Piper - Where are you ....are you busy at work.....

Elliebabe - Brill news on the stimming looks like you and michelle are at the same point.. ...maybe see you friday if were all there....

Michelle - Hi how you doing sounds like things have made rapid progress for you.... 
Fantastic news about the stimming tonight... hows the little doggy you found....

Clur - mate hope your relaxed after your beauty sleep...  ...see you friday....

Debs - Will you be there on friday with the DH....may have snow by then your dh will have to have some thermal shorts on.... ...see you fri...

Hi to everyone else.....catch up later....

deb bee x xx


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry I had to rush on Wednesday as I had masses of work to do and needed to get off. I will be back in on Friday for blood test and scan. Went to hypnotherapy session last night and it was good....I could have nodded off there quite easily! At £55 per hour I probably wouldn't have been able to afford it!

Deb Bee what u doing up at 06:58 on the pooter? I was still in bed (watching tv to my DH dismay )

How's everyone doing? Is time dragging? Last week my desk looked immaculate I was so up to date with all my work ready for taking time off for the tx and now it looks as if a bombs hit it! But with all this hypno and acupuncture I really don't give a damn....so that's good. 

DH and I may be going to Frankie & Bennys for a free meal tomorrow so that's something to look forward to anyway.

Hope you are all fine and your body's are working overtime, will see you all soon.

Debs


```
Don't work too hard !!!
```


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all!
Hope you're all having a ball at care this morning!!!   
Debs, good luck with the scan hope they find lots of follies growing!
Debbee and Puss hope to find you jabbing this evening!! 
Ellibabe and Michelle, how're you doing with the menopur?
Caza, if its any consolation the sickness does get better.... but in my case not till i was 13 wks!! Now getting spots and indigestion!!! 
Clure if you're reading, sending you lots of  
Pasha, hope you're well and not working too hard!
Juliet if you're reading, sending you lots and lots of luck - it must be any day now!! Bet you can't wait to meat freddo! 
Rach, I miss you on here hun, will mail you once i find some energy, hope you're wearing murray out!!
Becca, ditto to you too!! Are you fully recovered from the op now?
Sorry if i've missed anyone, not intentional - you can blame it on the hormones!! 
Lots of love and   to you all
Piper xx


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Got 5 follies and will be having the ec on either Monday or Tuesday depending on the results I get today. 

Deb Bee and Puss are you jabbing tonight?

Debs


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Hope your all fine and in good health.

I went to clinic this morning for first bloods after stimming, back again on Monday, but unfortunately girls don't think I will be seeing any of you as I am there worst nightmare for getting blood.  It is not organised than I will go in at 9.30 and the consultant will be taking my blood for now onwards.  Caroline's face drops every time I walk the door.  My dh told me I was blood awkward but I didn't believe him until now.  Anyway apart from that everything is going well.  Leg still looks like a pin cushion and I am starting dot to dot soon.

Puss and Debs - hope you have starting stabbing too.

Jacuzziman- great news about the 5 follies.
That is my worst nightmare, not having any.  Good luck to you.

Anyway hope everybody else is fine and good luck with all your tx, if I don't get to catch up with any of you, I hope to see you on the 25th.

xxxxxxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

At last - I start jabbing.........    tomorrow.    

Waiting room giggles this morning again - it's quite a social occasion you know    

Clur - if you're lurking I hope you kept your bum clenched whilst in the stirrups    

Deb Bee - are you with me - have you got your numpty's dvd ready?       Did you see me fail to drive around the corner just outside Care - that bloke must have thought i was nuts...  

Just tried the whehey protein stuff for the first time - bit yucky,  but I've paid for it and Piper swears by it so I'll keep on gulping it down      Piper - any tips on how to make it without getting lumps in?    Had to sieve it through a tea strainer is time  

Debs - good news on the follies - look after yourself this weekend (no chasing your DH around the jacuzzi!) and let us know when the EC is!

Michelle - hope the menopur's being kind to both of you  

Juliet - I hope all's well with you and Freddo - is he all ready to make his/her debut - you must be well and truly ready for it now.  Will be thinking of you over the weekend - keep smiling  

Pasha - so you can't see your bits any more   - have all the jeans been consigned to the back of the wardrobe - never mind - eat more doughnuts without any guilt at all - fantastic  

Hi Caza - hope the sickness isn't getting you down too much - 4lb's lost - that sounds like an awful lot    Have you found anything that calms it down for you?  

Reb - hows the cold - still snotty?  Have you worn him out yet?  Is he feeling used - oh good girl  

Rebecca - any news on your EC - hope all's going well

Elliebabe - just caught your post - sorry you're having a bit of a horrid time with the blood tests - but just think of yourself as extra special rather than awkward    Hey,  getting yourself a consultant - don't shout or we'll all want one    Hope it goes better for you from now on.     I'm sure you'll have some nice follies growing too - try not to worry too much  

Have a good weekend girls

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening...

Just getting a quick post in while trying to watch big brother......well got the go ahead for tonight.........   puss you were so right should have watched the numpty dvd.......have got 3 holes in my leg trying to pluck up courage to stick it in...hands were sweating what can i say......coward.....

Puss - Jabbin tomorrow.....will you be in on monday for bloods if so i will see you there...
not tried the whey stuff yet will have it tomorrow ...you've made it sound so delicious...  

Piper - hope your all well... ...any ideas on the whey powder would be greatly appreciated as i haven't got a tea strainer...looks like i will be buying one tomorrow.....

Clur - heard a strange sound like thunder as i was driving out of care...  ..was that you...  

Debs - 5 follies thats brill...will you be in on monday for EC then....

Becca - Hows the cold....have you tried standing on your head to stop your nose running... 

Elliebabe - A consultant .... ...hope the blood letting gets better for you...looks like we'll all be doing the dot to dot soon... 

Hi to caza, Rebecca , Rach , Pasha, michelle, juliet and anybody else i've missed....

deb bee x x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everybody

Just a quick email between Big Brother Evictions....

Results - I go for EC on Monday, last injection on Saturday night....got to stay awake until 11.30pm and I can't drink caffeine any ideas anyone?


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry...fingers slipped......I hadn't finished typing but pc decided I had!!!   

Good news I get to take a chill pill on Sunday night ready for Monday morning, bad news I have to put something up my bum!!! (probably why they give you the chill pill first!).

Have told work not to expect me anytime soon, and they seemed cool about it.  No choice really I am putting myself first for a change.

Anyway....best go...as BB is on soon and I don't want to miss the ending.

ttfn
Debs


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Just quickly as i'm knackered!!!!
Puss and Debbee, do either of you possess a whisk or food processor? That'll get it very smooth and lump free! Or make it up in a big jug and whisk with a fork or hand whisk... I just knocked it back in one to get rid!!!!!
Debs, Excellent follie news good luck for Monday. As I can't stay awake past 10pm on both my cycles i went to bed and set the alarm for 15mins before jabbing!! Even if you just lie down you're not then counting the minutes!! Maybe set 2 alarms though just in case!!  Oh and as soon as you use the huge torpedo you'll feel like you want to go! I had to do mine and then get straight in the car for an hour journey, then a stop at the side of the road to take my temazepan!!! 
Love to the rest of you
Piper xx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey everyone. 

Hope you're all well and feelin' fine  

I'm doing ok. Bit bloated and headachey but otherwise fine. DH has butchered me this evening with one of my jabs!!!! I could have strangled him     I even went as far as to snap at him yesterday for chewing his chewing gum too loudly!!!! LOL

Anyhoooooooooo...

Deb Bee - So you've started then?? How exciting! What protocol are you on? The doggy is fine btw  Thanks for asking.  

Puss - You're jabbing too as of tomorrow!!!  Fantastic  The Menopur's being 'sort of' kind to us  I think the bloatedness I'm feeling gives me the right to snap at DH  Hope all goes well for you hun.

Elliebabe - I'm back on Monday at about 8.30am for a blood test. Todays test went ok although I did feel a little queasy when I got back to work. Hope it goes well for you hun and that they manage to get your sample without too much fuss. I'm sure we'll bump into each other at the clnic at some point. All our appointments have been on the same day so far 

Jaccuziman - Good luck with your EC on Monday or Tuesday. Hope it all goes well 

Lots of love to everyone else. I haven't had a chance to catch up with the rest of the posts so once again not too many personals. I will read back at some point and catch up. 

Speak to you all soon

Love and babydust

Michelle xxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

PIPER - TWINNIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh wow. Well done to you and your DH. I'm ecstatic for you sweetie xxxx

     

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb Bee said:


> Clur - heard a strange sound like thunder as i was driving out of care...  ..was that you...





puss_in_boots said:


> Clur - if you're lurking I hope you kept your bum clenched whilst in the stirrups


..

oh you funny buggers! 

thats what you get when your husband tells your mates youve been farting all the way to care.....its because of the metformin ..honest!!!
couldve died of embarrasment 

off back lurkin now x
clure xxx

congrats on the stabbin gals!...lots of love and luck x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon...

Is it me or is it cold i'm frozen my dh says its because I'm the ice queen obviously thinks he's funny.....well have to say i'm not looking forward to my injections tonight might have to get my dh to help me out....wonder if its alright for him to have them...  

Puss - Had the whey powder this morning have to say it was lumpy... ..and what a lovely taste....   will take pipers advice and try to whisk it to death....  hope your injection goes well tonight,, sure you don't want to come and do mine.... ..what you up to this weekend...

Clur - If your lurkin....very dodgy trying to blame the metformin.... 

piper - Will get the whisker out tomorrow after I've blown the dust off it.. ..and give that a go...Hope you've got your feet up getting some rest....   or we'll be round...

Michelle - Hope you've got your dh threatened before tonights injection... ...I'm on the short protocol,,were abouts are you with your treatment ...

Debs - Nice injection tonight and things to stuff up your bum what more could you ask for at the weekend...   roll on with the tamazipan is all i can say... .. let us know how you get on on monday with EC...

Elliebabe - Good luck with your bloods on monday....

Hi to everyone else hope your havin a great weekend ....

luv

deb bee x x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All 

Hope everybody is well and taking it easy this weekend.

Piper - hope the twins are ok.

Deb bee - hope the injections are fine and not hurting too much.  Your lucky if you can get someone to do them for you, I have been doing my own and dh works away all week.

Jacuziman - good luck for EC on Monday, might see you there, as I don't have bloods taken until 9.30.  Anyway all the best to you and hope everything goes ok.

Puss - Again I hope the stabbing is going ok, you will be able to join me with dot to dot soon.

I'm fine, as I say back Monday, and hopefully wed will starting scanning.  Still estimated EC for 6th.

All take care and all have a great weekend.

Anybody else no mentioned, hope tx is going fine and your all get positive outcomes.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxElliebabe


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls u all seem to be doing fine with the jabbing sorry i have not been around for the past couple of days sickness got that bad i had to go in hospital put on a drip and lots of anti sickness drugs feel a bit better now debs not long to egg collection don't worry its not too bad  so good luck too u all love caza


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Hope your injections are going well.... had my last one last night at 11.30pm! Yippee!!!  For the last 2-3 days been feeling very sick....only been able to stomach very small meals.  Plus some bugger has given me a cold. My DH said "what would happen if you sneezed during the EC?" I immediately smacked him and told him to stop worrying me.

Anyway, enough about me....

Deb Bee what is the whey powder supposed to do?  Sounds tasty!

Mrs Carter if your DH tries to butcher you again tell him me and the girls will be round to inject him to see how he likes it, and we'll use the mixing needle!! LOL    

Piper I hope you are relaxing and taking it easy.  Thanks for the advise about the torpedo....DH has offered to help...but I think he would get some kind of sick sexual pleasure out of it, and we don't want that do we!!

Puss hope your injection went smoothly last night...did you inject or your DH?  My hands were shaking with the first one, as always.  My DH keeps offering to do them for me but I won't let him near me with any sharp implements!  

Dinnertime beckons.....bowl of soup awaits...will post again soon.

ttfn
Debs


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

I've booked a table for 8 at the Ha Ha bar in Sheffield on Sat 25th Feb at 1pm

I think we have 6 definates so far, so I've booked a couple extra just in case - everyone's welcome & we can always overflow if necessary    There were no special menu's & they didn't ask for a deposit (presume that's a Xmas thing),  so we're all set!

Caza - just seen your update - those twinnies are really giving you some stick aren't they!  I hope the doctors have got you back on track again and you're continuing to feel better    

Piper - thanks for the tips on de-lumping the whey powder - tried the whisk & it worked a bit better yesterday; not quite as lumpy but still got the tea strainer out in the end.  How much of the stuff did you take?  I'm doing 1 scoop in a glass of milk per day - does that sound about right?  Don't think I could face de-lumping any more    

Deb Bee - Thought of you last night - did you do OK with the mixing last night?  No bent needles or blood letting incidents?  Yes it was bloomin freezing yesterday,  I went to bed in my socks (very fetching I can tell you )  - See you tomorrow morning in the waiting room    

Debs - Good luck for EC tomorrow - we'll all be thinking of you    God bless temazepam - wonderful stuff I thought!  And have fun with that torpedo too - DH "help" with it?  mmmmm - I think I'd be keeping him on the other side of the bathroom door for that one if I were you....  the things we do.....  

Elliebabe - you take pity on that poor consultant tomorrow and let him have some blood  

Michelle - hope DH is doing better with the jabs now - mine keeps as far away as possible when needles are around bless him...

Hi to all you other ladies too - hope you've had a good weekend!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All  

Where has the weekend gone....it always seems to go so fast shame it doesn't go so fast at work...done none of the jobs i was supposed to do well I'll do them next week end... ... can i ask cause i'm abit of a muppet as some of know...   how long do you do the injections for and when do they start scanning...

Puss - Thanks for booking Ha Ha ... ..Had the whey powder again today made with the whisk was better like you say but still abit gritty... ..I'm also doing one scoop a day in milk...Mixing my god where do all the bloody bubbles keep coming from...  had to get dh to do the injections as i couldn't do it,,having another bash tonight...hows yours going...

Piper - Think you should mix mine and puss whey powder your obviously an expert... ..hows you and bubble n sqeak  

Debs - Good luck tomorrow with your EC let us know how you get on... .. hope all goes well with the torpedo... 

Caza - Hun hope your feeling better your really going through the mill at the moment..is there anything they can do or have you got to grin and bear it...

Elliebabe - Hope all goes well tomorrow with your bloods, let us know how you get on..hopefully youll be scanning weds... 

Clur - Hi matey hope your having fun with the feather dusters...  

Hi to everyone else dashing to make a cup of tea and get a bun and then the injection oh what fun.....

deb bee x x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi gals
couldn't resist a quick post as i have a new signing in picture!...check him out!
one of the girls on this thread was lucky?? enough to receive this piccy to her mobile phone ,and one of a nearly naked nige with strategically placed feather dusters!...yes girls plural..he needed two!  

just  to say to my girl deb bee...we have a new name for you...the colander.. i could make a jibe about more pr**Ks than a two cent hooker , but i shall resist!

puss...thanks for mail... ..happy jabbin and i will be in touch, will also be having a word with someone! 

jacuzziman..best of luck for tomorrow.

hi to the rest of you
lots of love 
our clure xxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Clur - pmsl  

Mighty fine specimen of a man you have there - liked the one with the feather dusters even better - saw that this morning       

I think he should do a calendar too....  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hey puss
glad you approved, see i came out of hiding just for you. at xmas i had a calendar of the dogs done for my dad, (cos he loves em , and wot else do you get for a older geezer who wants for nothing?...well wants for another grandchild..but im workin on that! )

i reckon we should all supply pictures of our dhs and i would get the calendar done...come on it would be a scream. and who cares if they consent or not.....come on whose up for it.??...actually i will rephrase that .no porn please im a laydee  

love clure
aka calender girl!


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Sore Debs here!  Met up with Ellebabe at Care this morning,...her veins as troublesome as usual! 

Ellebabe great to meet you, yes I agree much better to talk to everyone than sit in silence in the waiting room... 

The torpedo was as pleasant as expected and yes Piper I did want to poo !!!  

Great news...I produced 6 eggs and we were only expecting 5 maximum, got to telephone tomorrow to see if they have been fertilised.  Slept for almost 3 hours when I got home.  DH has been waiting on me hand and foot (as usual). 

I was worried beforehand as I had previously experience a lot of pain at Jessops, the Temazepam really helped.  But I must stress how pleased I was with whole experience with Care.  Because I was given a local and not the "spaced out" drugs (Jessops) I didn't have nearly as much pain and I recovered 10 times faster.  Within 30mins of EC I was on my way home feeling fine....took over 2 hours at Jessops and continued to feel unwell for the rest of the day and following morning.

Dr Shaker was amazing and very understanding and one of the nurses....don't know her name (no badge and never seen her before) was great, she talked me through every step of the way and knew exactly when I needed the gas and air.  DH was in tears (nothing new there, he's a right softy) as was I when the first egg came out....  Am still in shock as I had 3 follies on left, 2 on right but they managed to get 4 from the right and 2 from the left (It was too uncomfortable for me so Dr Shaker decided not to look for more on my left).

So fingers, legs and everything else crossed for tomorrow.

Going for a lie down....will get DH to make me a cup of tea and treat me like a princess (DH says "nothing new there then")

I hope all of you are managing well with your jabs and blood tests....  I'll try to get on again later to see how the rest of your are doing.

Lots of love
Debs and Warren

(Ps Warren wore long trousers yesterday, lost him in Morrisons as I was looking for a man in shorts!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

To Princess Debs,
Have everything crossed that those fab eggs fertilise well overnight!
Sending you lots of  
How did the rest of you waiting room girls get on this morning - still happily jabbing?  
love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Debs - pleased to hear it went well today and getting 6 eggs is excellent news!  
Fingers crossed that DH's swimmers do their stuff overnight       

Clur - great idea - I've just asked DH to pose with the hoover,  I can't repeat his exact words,  think I'll have to work on it...    mmm,  nookie for naked dysan pose.....     

Deb Bee - your brilliant calendar idea is going to cost you now - what pose do you fancy for Rob then?  

Piper - well the photo of nigel and two feather dusters certainly brightened up the wait for blood tests this morning - get clur or deb bee to send it to you (but no getting overexcited now!) it's a scream


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

well done 6 eggs i will do the fertilization dance for u 
     love caza


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Hope everybody is well.

Jacuziman : Great to meet you and your dh, nice legs, absolutely fantastic news regarding your eggs, 6 great.  Will wish you all the best for overnight and may they all fertilise.

I went for bloods again today, with my best made Dr Shaker.  Well started on arms last weeks, went to hands by Friday and today we are now on wrists.  I think it might be my legs by wednesday.  Lets hope not.  Anyway start scanning on Wednesday, so well pleased with that.  Again 9.30 Wed, so won't see any of you guys.

But hope is all going well with your tx.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxElliebabe


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening All..... 

Well just done my injections and nearly took dh head off... ..did the first jab okish...then second jab was flicking the needle quite hard cause i'd got bubbles and the needle end flew off and whizzed past his ear... .. ...keeps on saying to me do you have to keep dropping your trousers at the same time every night..  

Clur - Have mentioned the calendar to dh not sure hes up for it...will have to bribe him.. ...not sure what pose he could do something with a duster ...at least he would have somewhere to hang his duster,, 

Puss - Shame dh also not up for it well have to work on him... ..dyson nice pose..what can we bribe him with....was nice to meet him this morning...

Piper - Still jabbin oh happy days,, stab myself more times before i get the needle in... ..hows you hun...

Debs - Great news on the egg front  ..glad the EC went ok will have everyting crossed for you ...glad to know your mans treating you like a princess... 

Elliebabe - Would it be easyier for you to have a little tap fitted to your arm for the blood...   got to be better for you...what happens if you run out of limbs.... 

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok....

deb bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi girls!

well i thought it was safe to leave you alone for a little while but obviously not! not only are you running riot in the waiting room but your now doing a semi naked calender of your husbands!!!!!!!  

Clure - tell Nige Yum Yum  good to see you out of hiding! i currently have Murray decorating, how about a pic of him up the ladder with a strategically placed pot of paint!

Piper - hi hun, hope bubble and squeak are not giving you too much trouble, how are things moving with the house? how long till your 20 week Scan?

Dee Bee and Puss - Great to see you stimming girls I have been lurking to see how you were getting on , hope your spots and greasy hair have cleared up before the HA Ha meet or we'll not want to be seen with you, think this one will be a much more sober affair with you all in the throws of treatment!

Debs, we've not "Chatted" before but i have been following your progress, have everything crossed that you get good fert results today and some lovely embies to snuggle back in!

elliebabe - you sound like you have smashing veins! you have my deepest sympathy as mine used to be terrible, lets hope they don't have to resort to your feet as that really bl**dy hurts 

well not much happening with us! Murray in for his Final op on the 16th Feb so hopefully things should pick up from there, we have a meeting with the solicitor and barrister this afternoon in manchester to discuss the compensation case, so if you hear of a murder in the news it will be me as its really starting to P**S me off!

take care girlie's
rach


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Great news....all 6 eggs have fertilised!    

Was so nervous calling the results line....almost wet myself...  If all goes well will be having the ET tomorrow at 2.30pm.

ttfn
Debs


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

well done so pleased for u love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debs,
Fabulous news!  I bet DH is very pleased with himself!!!!  
Loads of luck for tomorrow, will send lots of   vibes!
Are the rest of you girlies back for another mothers meeting tomorrow?
Take care all
love Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

To debs

Congratulations of all 6 embies, brilliant news and good luck for tomorrow.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Aww that's great news Debs - lets hear it for those swimmers  
And    for EC tomorrow !
Take care  

Hi Rach - Careful with the angle on that ladder shot - we could get more than we bargained for    

Hope the meeting went well and you didn't have to threaten violence,  I'm keeping an eye on the news just in case cos if they put you in jail we'll storm it for you   - bunch of hormonal women on the rampage - they wouldn't stand a chance  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Debs - Congratulations on the eggies all 6 brill...  ... Let us know how the EC goes tomorrow... 

Rach - Nice to have you back ...should have known we can't behave.... ... I blame Clur and Puss.... ... I was a really nice girl until I was exposed to twosome.....  ...
Posing on a ladder that could be a really good shot....the pot of paint hes holding could it be a tester pot....  ...Well watched news on your not on it which is a bonus...so hope all went well today...

Whoevers at care tomorrow morning i shall see then for a quiet little get together...  
Have a good night....

deb bee x x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Debs, well done on your 100% fertilisation    You must be thrilled  

Good luck for tomorrow  

Hope all you other ladies are doing well and had a good a weekend  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## rooster (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello ladies, just popped in to check how you are all doing, well done with the embies Debs.  At Leeds we have full sedation, don't know how I'll cope if I ever make it to CARE!!!!

Thought I would check out how you are all doing cos I dreamt about you all last night!!  How weird is that?  You must have worked your way into my consciousness........dreamt that DH and I were out in Sheffield at night in the rain (for some unknown reason) and went into HaHa for some fodd, although it wasn't like HaHa at all (I have been in in Sheff, next to the gardens?) more like a gentleman's club, all small and dark wood.  Anyway you were all there in the corner having a great time and I recognised some of you from your pics but didn't have the courage to go to say hi!  Clearly in my minds eye you all live in the HaHa bar!

Anyway good luck to you all going for tx.  I start in 2 wks back at Leeds


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Hope your all fine.  

Went for my first scan today, Have 7 follies but only 1 is 14mm 2 x 10mm and the rest 8 and 6mm, going back Friday for more blood and another scan, so looking like EC next week.

Hope everybody tx is going fine and everybody gets a BFP this year.

Good luck

Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Deb Bee - Got to Care a bit late this morning,  sorry to have missed you    How'd it go?  They've kept me on the same dose of stimms & back there Friday for bloods and 1st scan,  when I'll have absolutely everything crossed hoping I've got more follies than last time around!  

And how can you blame two quiet, refined and virtuous ladies (that's Clur and I, by the way  ) for you being a right little raver last time around in the Ha Ha bar - shocked to the very core we were  

Elliebabe - Hope they didn't have to wrestle too much to get at your blood today - good luck for your scan on Friday too - will you be going in later again for the consultant to do the bloods?

Debs - hope your ET went well today and that you've got some lovely embies on board now.    Let DH pamper you like crazy now  

Hi rooster - glad you dropped in!  What are you like - dreaming of us    Yes - we'd be the loud ones in the corner, definately - but come and join us next time !!    I doubt they'd let us in a gentlemans club - lordy can you imagine that girls    

Reb - have you tired him out yet then?

Hi Piper, Caza, Pasha - hope all you twinlet mums are blooming,  not chucking, and loosing sight of your bottom halves  

Has anyone heard how Juliet's doing - has little Freddo arrived yet? 

Rach - spots have gon,  hair still greasy - getting up early to wash it everyday is killing me!  I'm going to be a good girl this time at Ha Ha - hopefully will be all over by then one way or t'other - so it'll be OJ or a nice South African again!

got to dash - DH has done tea!!!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Girls

Jaccuziman here, Deb'z dear Husband (very dear as well, but she got a real bargin in the sale) !
Deb'z is really tired tonight, so she fell asleep about 7.30pm, but i thought i would  let you know how we got on with E.T. There were two 4 cell grade 1 emby's put back, and 3 frozen, one 3 cell and two  2cell's.

The transfer all went textbook, Deb'z felt very little more, than a bit of discomfort, and they slid in first time. 
I have tried to get a pic on here, but i can't ! 
So it's either a technical problem (i am sorting ((i am a real man)) or it can't be done (more like it) or i spose it could be a womenly thing, and i just don't have the touch ! ) (( which has been said before)) but i didn't and still don't believe her !.

So i hope you girlies are all fine, and that those that are,
manage their little pricks well tonight, and those that don't, get a better prick tommorow ! 
and for those that are currently hatching sprogs, hope the incubation is going well and painfree ! 
and for those that are about to start all of this, good luck !
Have i missed anyone out ! ermmm
OOOHHH Yes, those nice people at Care, they deserve a pat on the back, and a hug, cos they Care.
errmm i think thats it. so i bid you all a good night, and i may be back tommorow, or ugh ooh , i have just thought,,,, is this a laydeee thing !  am i intruding, ,,,, well it was me that found this site, and after 3 weeks of prodding and poking (ooeer) i got Deb'z to put a message on the board, so she is only here because of me,,,,,,,,So can i be an honoury Ladydee, or maybe just a  a girlie,  ohh erm forget about that, because if i run into any of your DH at Care, they will give me strange looks, and i would be a lickle embarassed !    
So shall we forget i just said that, anyway Deb'z will not let me in the same room as the comp when she reads this, she will squirm. 
Bye bue 
Love to you all
Jaccuziman


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi

hope im not gonna be in trouble with my girl juliet for tellin you lot this, but had a text from her yesterday and she will be a mummy very soon!!!!!!..hopefully soon!    

i dont want to say too much ,cos i dont want to steal her thunder. but i know you gals are wanting to know where shes at so ,there ive told you...i will face the wrath later.

so heres to freddos safe arrival and all the very best of love and luck to juliet and mark.

our clure


oh ..just seen the jacuzzi man post..good luck ,all sounds great!


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quick one to see how you're all doing and update you on my progress.

I went for my 1st scan today and it showed I currently have 6 follies and am doing really well. They are happy for me to continue on 2 amps of Menopur and 5iui of Suprefact. I'm actually really pleased that my dosage hasn't been increased and that I appear to be responding well.
My injections however are still painful and I've had constantly sore legs!! My DH should be arrested!!
Hopefully though my EC should be on the 6th Feb which means the injections will be stopping but they'll be replaced the the 'botty bullets'  
On a more serious note though, I'm hoping and praying that my ET will be the 8th Feb as this is my DH's birthday and I have really positive vibes about it  

Elliebabe - It looks as if we'll be on our 2WW together   Hope it all goes perfectfor you hun. 

Deb Bee - OOOOH MRS!! You're on your way now sweetie. Hope the jabbing isn't too bad and you haven't tried to 'spear' your DH with another 'javelin jab' moment 

Jaccuziman - Well done with the ET. Feet up now  Take it easy and encourage those precious little embies to snuggle down  Mr Jaccuziman - I'm more than happy for you to be an honourary LAYDEE on here  You'd better be looking after Debz or we'll all be round!!!!! 

Clure - How exciting about Juliet. I hope she's doing ok  And it's nice to see you too hun xxx

Puss - Good luck for Friday hun. Fingers,toes,eyes etc crossed. I would have crossed my legs but I'm gonna need 'em 'uncrossed' for my scan on Friday 

Piper,Caza and Pasha - Hope you're all having fabulously fantastical pregnancies. Well done to all of you 

Sorry if I've missed anybody - didn't mean to.

Love and      to all of you.

Michelle  xxxxxxxx
Rooster - Good luck for your tx hun in 2 weeks


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Guys

Yeah in Friday at 9.30am as usual , Dr Shaker and me are bosom buddies now. 

Jacuziman - great news at the et and the frozen embryos, you did great and I am wishing you all the luck for the embies to snuggle down and get and very very big positive.  Mr Jacuzziman, nice to see you on here for a change and your are welcome anytime.

Mrs Carter - thanks for thread, I was booked in for 6th (which is my birthday) but will have to see how I go on Friday,.  could be Monday or Wednesday.  But will still be on 2ww with you.  We can keep each other company.

Deb-bee - Hope everything is going ok.

Puss - will probably be the 25th before I meet you guys.

Piper and Caza - keep the little bundles snug and warm for the next few months.

Anyway all the best of anybody that I have missed.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Gosh, you're all busy bees!!! 
Juliet, am sending you all the luck in the world, hope everything going well for you and can't wait to read your news about freddie/freda!! 
Jacuzziman, thanks for the update and for making Debs join! I'm sure you can be an honourable laydee!!  Excellent news that you had such fab embies and enough for the freezer as well! Please pass our love on to Debs and tell her to rest lots and think lots of positive thoughts and keep talking to those embies .
Elliebabe and Michelle, Sounds like you're both doing well and your follies are growing well, Hope you get ec on your preferred dates!! Dr Shaker is my hero - i had a painless EC and no pain after with him!!!!!
Puss and Debbee, hope those follies are growing nicely - hope you have more news for us tomorrow. Puss remember quality not quantity!! 
Becca, lovely to see you post - hope you're not wearing dh out too much!!
Rooster, good luck for your treatment... think they must just be good at the ec's at Care, coz I can't imagine needing sedation! I guess its what you're used to!
Caza, any improvement yet? Hope you're not feeling as sick!
Pasha, how are you? Have you had your booking in scan/appt yet?
Ladies, ate something dodgy on Tues so spent yesterday am on the big white telephone!! B & S okay though and hearts beating away nicely - 5 days to my scan!!!!!!! 

love and luck to you all
Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning my little chickens.....hope your all well.... 



Rooster - You should obviously be in our club with weird dreams like that.... ...Gentlemans Club I like it...hope your treatment goes ok ...

Elliebabe - Good luck with your scan on friday and of course your bloods....Bosom Buddies very nice ... 

Puss - Sorry missed you weds mate will be ther friday for scan n bloods ... .is fri your last day at work...I think we'd fit in nicely at the gentlemans club after all I'm a Laydee.... ...

Mr Jaccuziman - Nice to hear from you...Honurary Laydee I don't seee why not ....will you wear the dress though that is the question... ...Hope your looking after debs and the embies don't let her go to work or there will be trouble.. 

Michelle - Good news about the follies.. ...hope you manage your ET on Dhs birthday...hope your legs are feeling better....

Piper - Hope your feeling better today.. ...and leave the big white telephone alone....5 Days to scan day yippee.....

Clur - Hi matey hope you and Mr Calendar man are well.....

Becca - Hows it going... 

Pasha - Hows thing with you and Tick n tock.....

Juliet - All the best waiting for news on freddo / freda... 

Hi if I've missed anyone will try to get on later to see how you all are...
Have a good day.....

Deb bee x x x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Laydees  

So i was wondering,  

About this calender ?

How do you want me to pose ?  

Just semi naked or the full monty, ladder, feathers, or maybe outside in the Jacuzi on a frosty morning !
I am a real exibishonist at heart !,    so you tell Deb'z, what, how, and when ! and she will take the pic, now theres a thing    shall we make it a video collection.  

All the best, and hopefully will see you all soon.

LuV+CuDdLeS

Jaccuziman
P.S 
Seeing as i am an honurary Laydee, does that mean i can come out with you girls to Ha Ha , now there is a thought, 1 bloke, and several laydees, all at various stages, what would everyone think ? i don't know, i am a cheeky


----------



## rooster (Jan 3, 2006)

Debs well done with the embies, what a nice haul

Deb bee you think that dream is weird you should hear about some of the others - Jarvis Cocker coaching me for the Eurovision Song contest is a fave  

Michelle thanks for the good wishes sorry to hear you are having trouble from the jabs, my last time they suggested I use a packet of frozen peas to numb the leg for a minute or two before jabbing, this helps with the bruising too. Congrats on your follie progess, and Ellie too

Piper hope you;re feeling better today.  I had that much sedation last time that I was calling the nurse a liar when she told me how many eggs I had got  , fortunately they are used to loony tunes in the recovery room!

Hello to everyone else, I;m gradually getting to grips with what stage you're all at

Ruth


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Debs here...

DH has been keeping me up to date as I haven't been feeling so good.  Since the ET I have had to most excrutiating trapped wind...so painful and I can't take anything for it.

Good job I'm not at work...can lounge about the house all day.  Do any of you ladies have any suggestions?

Any of you booked for your EC yet? or even ET?

Anyway must go as I need to lie down again, hurts more when I sit up !!! 

Lots of love
Debs


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Debs here, and I'm feeling soooo much better..(am farting for England!)

As you can see I have replaced my photo with one of the two 4cell embies that were transfered on Wednesday.

Been to the doctor's today to see if she would sign me off work until the pregnancy test....I needn't have worried, she's signed me off until the week after the results!    

All I have to do now is relax, take it easy and do absolutely nothing...just what the doctor ordered.  Feel so much relief knowing I don't have to return to work on Monday.  DH has just emailed my boss with a really good message about the whole treatment, I couldn't have put it better myself.

Anyway I hope you are all well, where have u all gone?  Been quiet on here the last 24hrs!!   

Hope none of you have been maimed too much from the needles  cos some of you sounded sore on your last post.

Gonna go and lie down and watch a film and eat and have a hot chocolate drink!! YUM YUM  

ttfn
Debs


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya

Was back at care again this morning, was earlier and there was loads waiting.  Deb/Puss - you may have been there but some of them looked like they didn't want to talk, so I kept quiet.

Anyway hope everything is going well with scans and injecting.

Jacuzziman - good luck with your 2ww, it will be worth it, take it easy and good that you have the next 3 weeks off.  Let your dh pamper you.

Anyway I was scanned again this morning, looks like there are 6 now but they have all grown.  Will ring up later to find out ec is on Monday or Tuesday.  I think it is looking more like Tuesday.  Had to wait till 9.45 this morning for bloods.  Dr Shaker was as lovely as usual.

Anyway all take care and will message later to let you know whats going on.

All take care

xxxxxxxxxxxxxElliebabe


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya

Well just heard from clinic, the follies need a bit more growing, so going back Monday for more blood (aaarhh) and scan.

Hopefully ec will be Wednesday.  

Bye for now


xxxxxxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi girls.....  

at last i have news of juliet and marks baby!!!! [flash=200,200][/flash] 

IT"S A BOY  !!!! 

HE CAME YESTERDAY AT 18.21 HRS , WEIGHING 8LB 1 0Z...  

THEY ARE CALLING HIM CORIN REUBEN......WELL ACTUALLY THEY HAVENT DEFINATLEY DECIDED WHETHER ITS CORIN FIRST OR REUBEN!!!!....(BUT IM GOIN WITH HER FIRST CHOICE!)

MUM AND BABY DOING WELL ,THOUGH JULIET HAS REALLY BEEN THRU THE MILL...

IF YOU WANT TO SEND ANY MESSAGES THEN POST EM HERE AND I WILL PRINT THEM OFF AND TAKE THEM WHEN I VISIT.

so...

to juliet and mark, 
congratulations on the birth of your son corin reuben, may he bring you more happiness than you could ever imagine.
with all our love and very best wishes
claire and nige xxxxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

congratulations juliet and mark on your long awaited baby boy       so pleased for u love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Juliet and Mark

Fantastic news        

What a lovely name Corin Reuben wishing you all the best, and for making your dream come true a family....

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Dear Juliet and Mark,
So pleased all has gone well and that Corin Reuban is safely here 
Wishing you all much love, luck and happiness
  
Congratulations!
Take care, look forward to hearing from you once your home
Much love
Piper xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies,
How are you all doing?
Ellie, My ec date kept being put back - i was quite frustrated in the end!!  But it worked out well for me so hope the same goes for you too! 
Puss, Debbee, How did your blood tests go? Are you two back on monday for blood and scans?
Michelle, Have they given you your ec date yet - did they give you the one you wanted? 
Debs + dh, hows the 2ww going? Hope you're resting nicely and talking to those embies!  Not long to go now, sending you lots of    
Caza, feeling any better honey? hope so!
Love to everyone else
Piper xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a brand new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47746.new.html#new


----------

